# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/09 - Will The Big Dog Dodge A Bullet From The Phenomenal One



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm Hyped for Raw this week. AJ/Roman rules, IC Title is the focal point of a feud, the God known as Rusev is going to eat a heart. Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well it's time for anther RAW in anther city which means it's time to dust off the "_Booking 101: Heat on Roman_" gif.......

#FUN2BOO #REGINS-A-MANIA #WWELogic


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I see Jericho 'planted the seeds' for an Ambrose revenge, return.

Eh, eh.

I'm here all night.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock said:


> I see Jericho 'planted the seeds' for an Ambrose revenge, return.
> 
> Eh, eh.
> 
> I'm here all night.


So…..is that you’re Joker impersonation? Lol.

Anyways, the last 5 weeks of Raw have been solid in my eyes. I like the story with AJ and Roman. The IC Title Picture is fun. I’ve enjoyed the Ambrose vs. Jericho feud in the past couple weeks. Rusev is in a higher spot which is good. Charlotte vs. Nattie has been good. So, overall I’m just expecting another solid show.

Although I laugh every time they shove the word “bullet” in there. They can’t use the name but they’ll reference the hell out of it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> So…..is that you’re Joker impersonation? Lol.


No.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!
















For Wednesday and new episode of Lucha Underground.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Stop teasing doing something interesting with Ambrose WWE :heston


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

don't expect anything big to happen but I do have wonder where Triple H is??? isn't he entitled to a rematch?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I still don't get why Owens isn't just due a rematch for the IC tltle.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

AJ Styles is making RAW great again


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Drago said:


> CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that right. Mantanza vs muertes is gonna be good


Shenroe said:


> Stop teasing doing something interesting with Ambrose WWE


Now now. We all know he has to be kept strong to feed reigns one day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at all of the posts looking forward to a 'New Era' Raw..


:heyman6

Yikes. That's some boring/bland ass shit, right there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ showing restraint after getting his ass kicked. :eyerollHopefully he gets to stand tall for a little while this week.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Not really interested in any of the feuds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

watching mainly to see if there is a Sandow chant.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Will wrestling fans dodge a bullet and not watch this shitty show Monday? Tune in Tuesday afternoon in the ratings thread to find out! :kurt


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoping the show is hijacked with Sandow chants.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"Who deserves to challenge the Miz?"

Cameron's fate, maybe?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Really enjoyed last weeks Raw. Although at times it was a bit 1995 Raw lvl. But overall it was solid. Because lets tbh all the audience cares about right now is the Main Event Scene. The rest may as well be invisible. So hoping for more. Wyatt teased a return on Twitter . So well.see.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw is Rusev! :rusevyes


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> watching mainly to see if there is a Sandow chant.


Save yourself the trouble, there wont be any.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope they fire Ryback during Raw.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kemba said:


> I hope they fire Ryback during Raw.


Then he can pass a donation plate around the audience saying

Feed me more


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

amhlilhaus said:


> *Then he can pass a donation plate around* the audience saying, Feed me more










​#MYDonation #Couldnthelpmyself #RybackRules


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

AJ Styles might as well dress up as Vegeta and Luke Gallows as Nappa. While we're at it toss Goku's suit on Reigns because just like in DBZ we all know Vegeta is the cooler character, but Goku always gets the win.

There's no denying the similarities between Vegeta + Nappa and Styles+Gallows though lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW from tonight?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I basically don't watch RAW right now due to playing in a mens league at night but the fact I just read Ambrose is out for getting hit with a plant just is idiotic.



Thrown onto a car by Lesnar? He's fine! Hit by a plant? Dead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

wwf said:


> AJ Styles might as well dress up as Vegeta and Luke Gallows as Nappa. While we're at it toss Goku's suit on Reigns because just like in DBZ we all know Vegeta is the cooler character, but Goku always gets the win.
> 
> There's no denying the similarities between Vegeta + Nappa and Styles+Gallows though lol


Yeah but Styles will eventually get wins over Roman, just not anytime soon.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Eva Marie getting added to the submission match to make it a triple threat. All hail the Red Queen.

Ambrose vs Jericho at Extreme Rules in a potted plant on a pole match. 

Sandow is gone, and 0 fucks given by the crowd.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Where is RAW from tonight?


Omaha, Nebraska iirc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drago said:


> Omaha, Nebraska iirc.


Thank you. I don't recall their crowds being particularly loud, so it might be a long night.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Thank you. I don't recall their crowds being particularly loud, so it might be a long night.


Raw always is a long night. It might be a painful night on top.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

As long as KO is on the show ill be happy... Besides Main event, best thing going right now 

Saw they had him on commentary on smackdown... Smart


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

> WWE NXT star Dana Brooke is at the Raw taping in Omaha. No word if she will be appearing on Raw or Smackdown yet but she is at TV.


http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=101880

Hopefully she doesn't debut she needs more time in NXT.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dana brooke is likely debut on raw tonight.

I am call it now Dana go to align with Emma.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Please don't debut, Dana! She needs the NXT spotlight more than being shuffled randomly on the main roster.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Is the Big Dog one of the most cringe nicknames ever? What about The Guy?

Zzzzzz


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

get hype for the fuckery :gameon


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Reigns is going to be cheered super loudly tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Reigns is going to be cheered super loudly tonight.


And if he isn't what will the excuses be? The crowd was just full of people who traveled there from Chicago to see Raw?


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I hope Reigns wears the title around his waist this time. So far throughout all of his reigns he hasn't done that yet.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Judging from that preview, I got a feeling it's gonna be a lot of filler tonight.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Where's Raw tonight?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Onyx said:


> Hoping the show is hijacked with Sandow chants.


What city is hosting RAW tonight?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

They cant possibly debut Dana tonight theres to many divas and she will only get fed to Charlotte


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> What city is hosting RAW tonight?


Omaha, Nebraska they'll properly be quiet as fuck.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

All of the featured feuds barring Charlotte/Natalya are pretty exciting to me, so i'm at least intrigued as to where this goes. They'll probably find a way to make it terrible though.

Dana debuting would be a terrible idea too, she's still very green and she'd be lost in the shuffle, it'd be the female equivalent of Apollo's call up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Reotor said:


> Save yourself the trouble, there wont be any.


lol.

I think there will be, but I just don't think they'll go on as long as Punk chants.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Reigns is going to be cheered super loudly tonight.


I doubt it. Even casual cities boo him these days. The best Roman can hope for is a 50/50 crowd which is what he might get tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw


Right there with ya!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Monday night before Raw, and this place is DEAD 

:HA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol.
> 
> I think there will be, but I just don't think they'll go on as long as Punk chants.


There wasn't even a peep for Titus, there won't be for Sandow.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose better be on Raw. I don't like that WWE is having a pot plant of all things be the 'thing' that keeps Dean down :no:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it really almost that magical time of the week again? :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> There wasn't even a peep for Titus, there won't be for Sandow.


Titus wasn't released nor was he as over by the smarks as Sandow. I mean, I don't doubt there will be no chants. I just think there's a possible chance of it happening. Which s why I loled in my last post, because the dude is probably right.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean Ambrose better be on Raw. I don't like that WWE is having a pot plant of all things be the 'thing' that keeps Dean down :no:


Angry at how Jericho took Dean out with a plant pot seriously WWE did you not see the things Dean was doing as Jon Moxley. He better be on Raw


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Will Bob Backlund appear with the gay guy? Is there any info on that? Would be the most interesting thing to see!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It'll be interesting to see what new ways WWE can come up with for Reigns to cuckold Bullet Club tonight.

ffs


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Is the Big Dog one of the most cringe nicknames ever? What about The Guy?
> 
> Zzzzzz


Yeah I read big dog and just burst out laughing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder how they're going to make the Big Dog look strong this week.

Do you think they'll finally get him over? @SnapOrTap


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> It'll be interesting to see what new ways WWE can come up with for Reigns to cuckold Bullet Club tonight.
> 
> ffs


 Pretty silly to feed The BC to straight up to Roman before they can even get off the ground. Most casuals must be thinking who the fuck are these clowns and why are they in the mainevent already..... It's because of terrible booking like this that the WWE haven't been relevant in mainstream in years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean Ambrose better be on Raw. I don't like that WWE is having a pot plant of all things be the 'thing' that keeps Dean down :no:


 Ambrose was doing some modelling for the 2K17 game, that's why he wasn't on last weeks Smackdown.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe it'll graduate to "Big Dog Guy" or "dog Big Guy" or big gay dog


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Phenomenal One said:


> Ambrose was doing some modelling for the 2K17 game, that's why he wasn't on last weeks Smackdown.


I know? :lol I wouldn't put it past WWE to leave Dean off Raw as well tbh, they're dumb.

Besides, I was meaning storyline wise, not real life wise...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Maybe it'll graduate to "Big Dog Guy" or "dog Big Guy" or big gay dog


 The big deuce? :reigns2


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Phenomenal One said:


> Pretty silly to feed The BC to straight up to Roman before they can even get off the ground. Most casuals must be thinking who the fuck are these clowns and why are they in the mainevent already..... It's because of terrible booking like this that the WWE haven't been relevant in mainstream in years.


How are you surprised? 
This is the same WWE that put a faction together with the sole purpose of being fed to the big d..........No I can't do it else I've got to beat myself into a fucking pulp. 

Everything WWE do ATM to all for the sole purpose of making Reigns look strong either today or in the future.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Phenomenal One said:


> Pretty silly to feed The BC to straight up to Roman before they can even get off the ground. Most casuals must be thinking who the fuck are these clowns and why are they in the mainevent already..... It's because of terrible booking like this that the WWE haven't been relevant in mainstream in years.


Indeed. I don't mind a back and forth between the two groups in a game of one-upsmanship, but Gallows and Anderson weren't properly established as dominantly as they should have been from the get-go. The less said about the 50-50 booking between AJ and Jericho the better.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phenomenal One said:


> The big deuce? :reigns2


The Big Dud? Milk Dud? New member of the Dudley boys? 

They're not going to get him over. They should stop as it makes them look like lackwits who are so busy looking at the shinola they bog down in shit...


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

raw may have some trouble. I live in Omaha and we have tornadoes and baseball sized hail right now.

If I were wwe I would send Roman outside and the tornado may leave because it will make Roman look strong. Or he gets blown away I am fine with the second.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sort of excited for RAW tonight. Shouldn't have mixed my meds with the 'shine.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

chops52 said:


> raw may have some trouble. I live in Omaha and we have tornadoes and baseball sized hail right now.
> 
> If I were wwe I would send Roman outside and the tornado may leave because it will make Roman look strong. Or he gets blown away I am fine with the second.


They'll have photoshopped footage of Reigns spearing the tornado after setting it up with a Stuporman Punch.

That's if the tornado lets him have about 10 minutes of rest holds.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> They'll have photoshopped footage of Reigns spearing the tornado after setting it up with a Stuporman Punch.
> 
> That's if the tornado lets him have about 10 minutes of rest holds.


I was thinking of superman punching the hail. But only a couple of them because he will gassed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Monday night before Raw, and this place is DEAD
> 
> :HA


Could this be a Raw to not even break 1000 posts?
Stay Tuned!
opcorn


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I hope Vince has taken his Lithium before booking this Raw.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If it wasn't for the advertisers being butt blind.....

Still, we'll know it's the beginning of the end when Raw is brought to you by:

Roger's discount fertilizer!! After it hit the fan, we bought it so you could spread it on your crops!

RC Cola!!! Yeah, it actually tastes good, but they still gather dust on your grocery shelves!

Undercutters pizza!! Yeah, we warm it under our armpits but it still has Domino's beat!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I will get my RAW info and laughs from refreshing this thread from time to time. Cheers. Another week of me not giving a fuck enough to tune in myself.*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729817660666449920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729816566016049154
oh great we get a bunch of rematches again

the tag match happened at the last RAW AND Smackdown :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Same main event as last week :ha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Guys this era is all about Reigns getting over at the Expense of even Breathing. So if you think anyone else well ever get pushed this next decade. I've got two words for ya. Other then that hoping for a good raw. Unfortunately the low to mid card is so under utilized due to such much fugue being put on the Main Card.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

It's an elimination match this time, but when do they get that it's better for PPV opponents to not be in the same matches week after week in their feuds.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729816421933318144
At least something to see for those who like to see Paige jobbing some more.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously doing the BC v The Family.... It's their 3rd match now in the space of 8 days...

Hopefully the BC take the rubber match, but then again I wouldn't be shocked if the BC go down again to Super Roman.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean Ambrose better be on Raw. I don't like that WWE is having a pot plant of all things be the 'thing' that keeps Dean down :no:


In the 80's a pot plant instilled fear into a nation, so it's not unheard of..











(Character called Uncle / the Rangdo from a TV show called 'The Adventure Game')


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same main event AGAIN. And other rematches, too.

:ha


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Roman booed on the pre-show in Omaha Nebraska :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> It's an elimination match this time, but when do they get that it's better for PPV opponents to not be in the same matches week after week in their feuds.


 LMAO, if true, that's 1-2 for The BC. No one pins the Big Dog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ shall look stronger this week. Will the lasting image from tonight be Roman laid out, or can Vincenot resist the compulsion to have Roman standing,even after an attack, to close RAW?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729820210278998021
This one makes some sense. And Rusev squashing Sin Cara sounds fun enough.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Same main event AGAIN. And other rematches, too.
> 
> :ha


RAW is REMATCH, but I bet to diminishing ratings return.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Once again Finn Balor is rumored to debut on RAW and once again he'll most likely be a no show


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lmfao, are they serious? is this real? Lets announce a kalisto/rusev match with no stakes and run loads of rematches ... that'll pull the audiences in. They are just so gripped by what Roman Reigns is going to do next nothing else matters. Yeaaahhh. 

Honestly whoever thought they would book this raw like this is so completely and utterly dense that light bends around them.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/729817660666449920

Creative are so fucking lazy! They don't even try.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What's the bet it gets down to REigns and the club, and Reigns eliminates them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/729817660666449920
> 
> Creative are so fucking lazy! They don't even try.


Well at least I know I won't have to stay up for the last segments.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

My predictions

New day will call the vaudevillians old fashioned
Steph pretends to be nice and Shane believes it. 
Dean Ambrose makes a joke about Jericho's clothes
Kevin Owens, moans about Sami 
Roman calls AJ a poopoo head
RuRu destroys Sin Cara
AJ vs Usos, handicap match
Gallows and Anderson will fight Roman, handicap match main event


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

RAW is Do-over.

Just gonna watch last weeks at 3x speed so I can get to bed early..


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Roman booed on the pre-show in Omaha Nebraska :lol


please tell me this is true.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bring on the fun! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time for


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Even in recaps Roman is inaudible.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Styles joins the club fully tonight.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Will AJ Styles break bad tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Those fake ass contacts :heston This show is garbage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn Renee :datass


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is probably going to be a repeat of last week. Let's go...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This theme sucks. Bring back Thorn In Your Eye, dammit!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

RAW IS FAMILY


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

AJ needs to lay Reigns out at some point tonight, period.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Is Randy Orton not on the Raw opening?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/729817660666449920
> 
> Creative are so fucking lazy! They don't even try.


So, it's either AJ, Anderson & Gallows get their turn to end raw or Reigns and his fam clean house again to end raw?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

This recap was supposed to give us hype for the show?:trips7


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Same main event as last week :reneelel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love waiting one week for RAW just to see the exact main event as last week.. fpalm


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Repetitive and shite are another 2 words to describe it too.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Same main event just different stipulation? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh happy day it's not a Steph and Shane talking promo.

Just MidLife Crisis Jericho.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Another week, another shirtless Jericho. fpalm.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The same matches over , and over


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm done already this week, can tell already nothing worthwhile a going to go down.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mitch :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Very surprised we didn't open with Shane/Steph or AJ/Roman.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's drunken Jericho!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shocked it's not a McMahon.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Dad bod Jericho


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Watch The Roman Empire/Family beat the Bullet Club via clean sweet then AJ turns heel. :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn Renee :datass


If I was Ambrose I would accept my shitty booking, that more than makes up for it :banderas


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Roman booed on the pre-show in Omaha Nebraska :lol


"The WWE Univers loves to boo Roman Reigns, Maggle!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Somebody needs to buy Chris Jericho some shirts, lol. Dude has clearly forgotten what they are :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RAW is Really A Waste.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why don't they just replay last weeks raw. Then go bk live to the Me. Seeing its a different Stipulation. Oh boy. Jerihco Heel Ftw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:flabbynjericho


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Plants involved in feuds, hashtags :cole, new eras, weak ass crowds, robots with world titles, :kobefacepalm


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mitch has more fan support than Reigns does.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeri-GOAT at his finest y'all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mitch is going to get his heat back!!!:mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So the club vs the talentless Samoans again


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mitch is such a pathetic loser.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jericho's entrance with the jacket is something that can be perfectly done with an opponent pretending to be him. 

Would love to see Ambrose come out in the light jacket at some point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Roman booed on the pre-show in Omaha Nebraska


Omaha such a "smark" city :eyeroll

Or probably just the fans from Chicago traveled there for Raw :vince2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chanting for a jobber plant. Wrestling is dead :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mitch is more over than Reigns :takerlel


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

For fuck sake. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It didnt take long for Raw to be awful.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A fucking Mitch the plant chant :sodone


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Plant-killing PRICK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mitch represents all the brain dead vegetables watching tonight.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"As God is my witness, that plant is broken in half!" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> So the club vs the talentless Samoans again


So talentless the match last week was incredible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So in this promo Y2J is playing Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This is so cringe-worthy.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Zombie Mitch coming soon...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mitch ain't more over than Vacant. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean's fight record is like 2-27 in random segment fighting.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Poor Mitch


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Horrible promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ACSplyt said:


> Mitch ain't more over than Vacant.


WrestleMania 33 Main Event

Vacant vs Mitch

:vince$


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Is this a shoot on Ambrose...lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Cass getting a push


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To be fair, I'm fairly certain that Mitch can punch better than Dean too.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

STOP THE PAIN.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry guys I can't stay up past 1am to hear Chris Jericho talking about Mitch the fucking plant and comets.........Wait the fuck on!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Mitch represents all the brain dead vegetables watching tonight.


That's a bit harsh on Mitch :side:


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Every 76 years? explains why WWE has been in a lul for the last 16 years.. only 60 years to wait


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man watch Reigns stands tall again tonight :rusev


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"Tonight I give you the gift of Jericho, drink it in"

HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Big Cass? Amazing!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

From:


















To:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So this pointless feud is going to become a 3 way pointless feud now?
:HA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Big Cass with that pop!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, this actually sucks right now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That ackward moment when the music hits and the crowd is wondering if Enzo is coming only for Big Cass to come out and the crowd is quickly disappointed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They better not be jobbing Cass to Jerchio


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, cass used to live with ambrose when he started at wwe. cute.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jericho is working overtime to put Ambrose over. They're even passive aggressively ridiculing folks for caring more about the plant. I just hope it's all leading up to a significant character overhaul for Dean. Less goofy shit and more edge and attitude.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I said it once, and I'll say it again...short of pulling a Ryback, Bigg Cass is a future WWE main eventer.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Lothario said:


> "As God is my witness, that plant is broken in half!"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


That plant has a family damn it!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ah fuck, :vince5 saw 7 foot Cass by himself, now about to push him to the moon.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Big Cass better chill before Jerico bury him.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Enzo getting hurt is really going to help both of them as single stars in the long run


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

God to see them hype Cass. :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cass is actually pretty solid on the mic.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The new era is about the exact same things as the old era!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass is going to be a star. Size and can speak better than guys who have been on the roster for 5+ years.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when the music hits and the crowd is wondering if Enzo is coming only for Big Cass to come out and the crowd is quickly disappointed.


And if somehow they get Big Cass over Enzo will quietly disappear forever.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when the music hits and the crowd is wondering if Enzo is coming only for Big Cass to come out and the crowd is quickly disappointed.


Cass is better anyway. Got a great crowd reaction too.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Heel Jericho is Best Jericho.

I love that Cass is getting a push. I always wondered how he would do as a singles competitor.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They better not be jobbing Cass to Jerchio


I read that Jerk-y-o.
How fitting.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Enzo Annoying


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bigg Cass & Dean Ambrose vs Jericho & __________?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Cass is going to be a main eventer. Guy has it all.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Have they mentioned it's a New Era yet? I feel they need to stress the fact it's a new era.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cass blows away Reigns on the mic. Push Cass instead of Reigns


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Enzo Annoying i'm weak...lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I thought they fired all the midgets last week?


Fuck, Cass is a big fella..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho and that damn scarf :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Really liking Cass. Big Guy with Mic skills. Cass > Reigns.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Cass solo already blows 90% of this roster out of the water. Makes Roman look even more pathetic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fuckin Jeridad face


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, Cass is is the new 7 foot monster and we never hear from Enzo again...fuck


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:vince Push that Cass guy to the moon, DAMN IT!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Big Cass proving once again that he is very capable on the mic. Really good to see him still getting used despite Enzo's injury!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho needs Ralphus back for security :jericho2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL dat boot


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL this asshole Jericho throwing cords and wires at Cass


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Big guy with a great look and can actually talk on the mic and not look retarded yup Cass is everything Vince wants reigns to be


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Big Cass is fucking legit I don't care what anyone says about him.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

2 weeks in a row! Cass does some good mic work! well done sir. more of this please


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

That big boot was some serious business.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Big Cass already showing signs of a great potential singles star


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it? Literally no point to that.

:ha


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman better be very aware of what could be going on with Cass. :lmao You're a damn fool if you don't think Vince is intrigued.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin and Ziggler again :bitchplz


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

50/50 booking incoming.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

Big Cass is fucking hilarious, hopefully he starts feuding with Jericho, nobody cares about Ambrose.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

IT'S A NEW ERA Y'ALL!!!

But we're going to use the same graphics, theme music and set.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Jericho needs Ralphus back for security :jericho2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL I don't see what all you Vinces in here see in Cass being a Main Eventer. :heston

Dude is so awkward.

Ryback, Strowman, Corbin, Cass. They all just have these non-threatening comedy jobber faces.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> That's it? Literally no point to that.
> 
> :ha


It's getting us ready for the solo Cass push that's going to come.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Kuro77 said:


> So, it's either AJ, Anderson & Gallows get their turn to end raw or Reigns and his fam clean house again to end raw?


My guess is AJ comes out on top this time but they didn't need to book the exact same match as last week's Raw and Smackdown main event to achieve either result.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

If Cass lasts only 25% longer in endurance than Boreman Lames, give him the belt this year! haha


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cass is good. Definitely worth keeping an eye on as a solo guy.

Still, pointless segment is pointless.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So Ambrose really isn't there.

:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Big Cass with the best Big Boot since Test!!!* :woo


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

One question for those saying Cass has it all...can he work a good or even passable 20 minute match? 15 minute match? 10 minute match? It's a serious question because I like he and Enzo together but I haven't seen much if any of Cass solo.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Cass is money.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh thank goodness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How many times is *NEW ERA* uttered tonight?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully they don't spilt E&C up sooner than necessary just for the sake of pushing Cass. He's got charisma but it needs to be a slow build, because as shitty as Enzo getting hurt was, at least he's not getting overexposed and the crowd has a reason to like Cass as much as Enzo.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Another Raw is rematch.

If Corbin vs Ziggler ends tonight then everything this fars been pointless.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> IT'S A NEW ERA Y'ALL!!!
> 
> But we're going to use the same graphics, theme music and set.


and run a shitload of rematches. NEW ERA BITCHES!!! 

so exciting :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> One question for those saying Cass has it all...can he work a good or even passable 20 minute match? 15 minute match? 10 minute match? It's a serious question because I like he and Enzo together but I haven't seen much if any of Cass solo.


He can go way longer than Reigns. And reigns is WWE champion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige returning :mark:. Cass already more over in one segment then Reigns ever wasn


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Well, Cass is is the new 7 foot monster and we never hear from Enzo again...fuck


I wouldn't worry about that too much. On Austin's podcast they were pretty adamant about wanting to be a team for a long time. Obviously that's not their decision to make but I feel they'd fight any attempt to split them up pretty hard.

I'd love them to be a team for a long time. They could hold singles titles as part of the team but there's absolutely no need to separate them for a long time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh every Ziggler feud is just a never ending series of one on one matches. Can Ziggler just fuck off please.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

You can bet Vince is going to push Cass far too much far too early. Bye bye Enzo, too bad you were the cooler one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> How many times is *NEW ERA* uttered tonight?


6 :nerd:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

B. [R said:


> ;59658817]Hopefully they don't spilt E&C up sooner than necessary just for the sake of pushing Cass. He's got charisma but it needs to be a slow build, because as shitty as Enzo getting hurt was, at least he's not getting overexposed.


I feel the same, hopefully this Enzo injury does not lead to Cass getting pushed to far to fast, b/c that would be a waste of done great potential.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Eurgh ziggler vs Corbin yet again, come on creative ffs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo getting hurt might be a blessing in disguise for Cass. That dude has been shining in the past few weeks.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

A live podcast hosted by Mick Foley? Not saying I'm not interested, because I definitely am, it's just curious they don't have another Stone Cold Podcast.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I rather see Reigns in main events than Cass. And everyone knows where I stand on Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Obviously Corbin gets his win back vs. Ziggler tonight and the phenomenon of 50/50 booking lives on.

:lol

So predictable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> 6 :nerd:


I bet it reaches thirty by RAW's end.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

New Era = same matches, same set up, same bullshit story lines.

Says a lot that Jericho opens the show (albeit with a terrible promo about a plotted plant but that's what he's got to work with nowadays it seems). Have they given Ambrose time off? Or they doing a re-brand of him?

The never before seen match of Corbin/Ziggler next, at some point it'll be (as a guess).... they'll be a goldust/r-truth segment. Then a Owens/Zayn bit too. Not forgetting New Day/Vaudevillians aswell. Ending with the "family" vs the "dont say Bullet" Club... rinse and repeat.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

If Cass gets a solo run and gets even mildly pushed, he's going to make Roman look obsolete and flat out bad comparatively


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Cass in the main event holy shit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I love seeing Steph and Jericho interaction.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

STEPHANIE JUST TURNED faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace

R.I.P SHITTY AUTHORITY GIMMICK


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Cass vs Jericho in the main event.

Smell the ratings!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho/Cass the MAIN EVENT of RAW?

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Cass getting the main even spot already?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AYGAN


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Steph and Y2Jackass still have great chemistry


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass has already usurped the main event from Roman. :lmao :lmao :lmao Vince called an audible over the commercial break? Holy shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Chris, you can get your balls back at the end of the show.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Obviously Corbin gets his win back vs. Ziggler tonight and the phenomenon of 50/50 booking lives on.



Well, to be honest, I'd rather have that than have Ziggler go over for a second time. Corbin isn't going to work if he isn't allowed to look like some serious threat. And god knows how low has Ziggler fallen, kayfabe-wise.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Steph saying SAWFT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NEW ERA! NEW ERA! NEW ERA!







NEW ERA! NEW ERA!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Dean going to show up and attack Chris during that match? PLEASEEEEEEEE let it happen!!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow wow wow, wait there, Cass vs Jerecho in the main event? WTF!!

King Ross is going to love this


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Corbin and Ziggler again Ziggler is the king of 50/50 booking.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie with that trolling. This is all setting up for the return of the King of Kings: Triple H!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> Well, to be honest, I'd rather have that than have Ziggler go over for a second time. Corbin isn't going to work if he isn't allowed to look like some serious threat. And god knows how low has Ziggler fallen, kayfabe-wise.


I'm just saying how predictable this 50/50 booking is.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Here he comes...Baron Corbin...The walking cure for insomnia.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Roman trembles, Vinnie Mac's jerking off on another big guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look, Steph castrating a male talent. It's a New Era after all. :eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's fucking huge! Quick, give this guy a main event the next week! :vince3


And :heston at Corbin's lame ass voice!


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice little touche up to Corbyn's entrance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The whole " this is the (fill in the blank era) is getting old fast


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Awful promo skills. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was that promo by Corbin? :lmao

And literally zero reaction in a non-smark crowd. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's ok Corbin, no one else cares about Ziggler either.

:troll


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Colin Cassady is officially Big Cass. Eh, I can live with that. Good to see them having faith in Cass by giving him a match with Jericho.

And Steph needs to fuck off ASAP for pulling that bipolar heel-face bullshit yet again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've never been a big Corbin fan, but by the end of his NXT run he was starting to mildly win me over. They killed that immediately on the main roster. I don't give a shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *How long until everyone turns on Big Cass for getting pushed to the main event due to his size?*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns weve got two words for ya! Fight for ya man. You've got a fight fight fight fight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh...time for poor Big Cass to get pushed at a thousand miles per hour way past his capabilities.

This silly old cunt will never, ever know the meaning of 'subtlety'.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If I'd known it would be like this tonight, I'd have had a "New Era" drinking game planned.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know WWE when you tape a promo you can don't have to use the first take.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love it when Goddess Stephanie puts people in their proper places.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's fucking huge! Quick, give this guy a main event the next week! :vince3
> 
> 
> And :heston at Corbin's lame ass voice!


Amazing isn't it.

If I'm a former American footballer called Joe I'm getting a little twitchy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin is a lost cause. Knew he was a jobber from the get go. Why did NXT fans hype this guy up? Awful promo, bad look, only thing going is his theme song, but that's even generic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> You know WWE when you tape a promo you can don't have to use the first take.


The sad thing is that wasnt the first take. That was the best they could get out of him


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at Dolph Ziggler, totally phoning it in!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ziggler-Corbin aka Orton-Cena.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ugh...time for poor Big Cass to get pushed at a thousand miles per hour way past his capabilities.
> 
> This silly old cunt will never, ever know the meaning of 'subtlety'.


That's Reigns your describing not big cass. Cass has already owned Reigns on promos.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you think Last week was the first time Vince has seen Cass? asking Trips, "Who is this guy?":vince$


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

New Blood vs Millionaires Club?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Roman trembles, Vinnie Mac's jerking off on another big guy.


I thought for sure the main event was announced as Reigns/Usos vs "The Club." The fact they've already thrown Cass in the main event is wild. Guy is bigger than Reigns and much better on the mic. Even worse (for Reigns) he already has a catchphrase that's over. I think pushing him now would be way too quickly, but Reigns should absolutely be very aware of the reality of what could happen down the line. Vince already putting the kid in the main event means he's trying to see if he can swim when thrown to the sharks. That's definitely not something Vince does for just anybody, especially two weeks into a solo run.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> If I'd known it would be like this tonight, I'd have had a "New Era" drinking game planned.












It's not worth it man! Don't give up on life! It CAN get better! Don't drink yourself to death! It won't solve anything!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was just thinking during Chris Jericho's promo he said Dean debuted zany like Mitch lol, but Dean debuted in The Shield, the furtherest from zany you can get :lmao Silly Chris!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If WWE's New Era is Corbin vs Reigns vs Cass, I'm out.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

DeeGuy said:


> If I was Ambrose I would accept my shitty booking, that more than makes up for it :banderas


Until he gets Matt Hardy'd when Renee falls in love with a main eventer.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like another crappy RAW so far and I guess Steph is bipolar


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

gaz0301 said:


> If I'd known it would be like this tonight, I'd have had a "New Era" drinking game planned.


Has WWE chosen New Era as the exclusive baseball cap provider of WWE?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good grief this is boring and we're a half hour into Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He never wins with the fameasser... Just stop, Cole.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is like the $dollar store version of HBK vs. Diesel.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *How long until everyone turns on Big Cass for getting pushed to the main event due to his size?*


The internet will turn on him when his main event matches aren't very good.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

That was some great possum playing by Ziggler. Especially liked the attempted throw to the corner where he just fell over.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Did I just hear Big Cass VS Jericho as the main event????? This is giong to be one shitty night of Raw if that's the case (unless Enzo interferes for a huge pop). 

That's the only thing I can think of as to how this could any way be considered a main event on a RAW.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know what people are crying about. I don't think Cass is ready for the main event, but maybe he's just filling Ryback's spot seeing as how he's more or less gone?


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Why did they change Corbins pants?! They look shit now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Intro a move no one's seen, immediately gets kicked out for two. Maybe have him win with it a couple of times before then.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin also has a double roll in his belly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hey If Vince is pushing Cass. Hes big like Reigns, well bigger. But can talk. Is charismatic. Already has a catchphrase.that's over with The crowd. Reigns man you maybe in trouble. Turn heel Bitch.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> That's Reigns your describing not big cass. Cass has already owned Reigns on promos.


It's not mutually exclusive you know.. Cass has just started his main roster run, to theoretically immediately push him to the "main event" could be just as destructive to his popularity as it could be to anyone else who gets rocketed too fast.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> This is like the $dollar store version of HBK vs. Diesel.


:LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *How long until everyone turns on Big Cass for getting pushed to the main event due to his size?*


Only SAWFT-ass sloppy jalopies could complain about a charismatic big guy who can talk pretty well being pushed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's your predictable 50/50 booking.

Yawn.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Can we be done with Corbin and Ziggler or are we gonna see this match again on Smackdown?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This RAW better get shit ratings. This New Era shit is getting on my nerves, and I'm not going to accept Corbin, Reigns, Cass garbage.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't know what people are crying about. I don't think Cass is ready for the main event, but maybe he's just filling Ryback's spot seeing as how he's more or less gone?


Enzo and Cass debuted higher on the card than King of the pre-show Ryback


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Corbin will be Ziggler's end of days.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6eF7STOPiw


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ugh...time for poor Big Cass to get pushed at a thousand miles per hour way past his capabilities.
> 
> This silly old cunt will never, ever know the meaning of 'subtlety'.


True however Cass has one advantage. The smarks have seen him grow on NXT and have seen how much of a nice guy he is plus if Vince is smart he wil leave him with his RL friend and buddy Ezio because that keeps the edge off his push being to obvious. Also Reigns still comes across as a dirtbag.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> This is like the $dollar store version of HBK vs. Diesel.


Yeah its more like Fake Deisel and Billy Gunn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao Ziggler. Basically got squashed like a geek. He's slowly moving into the permanent jobber status.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't know what people are crying about. I don't think Cass is ready for the main event, but maybe he's just filling Ryback's spot seeing as how he's more or less gone?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615718391811170304


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Only SAWFT-ass sloppy jalopies could complain about a charismatic big guy who can talk pretty well being pushed.


How is that any different to Reigns. Reigns is awful tho in all aspects.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Club? No Bullet Club? Lame.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Club. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm annoyed that they are calling them "The Club", but hopefully it becomes Balor Club and I can have an erect penis.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What we need is Guns, Gallows or AJ taking pins tonight. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liked the ending off of Snake Eyes to End of Days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously gonna call them the club? That's lame as fuck.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Enzo and Cass debuted higher on the card than King of the pre-show Ryback


Well, I meant powerhouse upper-midcarder, not his actual position on the card, but I get your point.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> True however Cass has one advantage. The smarks have seen him grow on NXT and have seen how much of a nice guy he is plus if Vince is smart he wil leave him with his RL friend and buddy Ezio because that keeps the edge off his push being to obvious. Also Reigns still comes across as a dirtbag.


Cass is also way better on the mic than the wannabe superman


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

just in case you guys didn't notice.. we are in a new era.. you might of missed the announcement


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

So ugh...whatever happened to Apollo Crews?? Lol.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The creative must have spent many sleepless nights coming up with "The Club".


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Club is an awful name what are they the club of?

At least it's better than Balor Club.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

Corbin COULD be a upper-mid heel, but he needs to sort out his hair. I can't help but look at the extremely thinning hair at the front of the top of his head. It's distracting. He should BIC it and go full Kane de-masked 2.0.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please, please no more Corbin vs Ziggler. It's entering Orton/Sheamus levels of repetitiveness.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

weve had the same 3 on 3 match three times in a row, wtf wwe


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

LOOK GUYS A 6-MAN TAG MATCH!!! THE EXCITEMENT IS REAL!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think people are jumping the gun IF they think Cass is a legit permanent main eventer now. Once Enzo comes back, Cass and Enzo will have a legit run as a tag team.

There is too much money there, especially merch wise, to make off these guys as a team, to not give them a long tag run.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

mansofa said:


> Do you think Last week was the first time Vince has seen Cass? asking Trips, "Who is this guy?":vince$


Defiantly and unfortunatly its means Vince will now be paying a whole lot more interest in NXT.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Ziggler's longer than usual hair makes me wonder if WWE is planning on reinventing his character with a Caitlyn Jenner storyline which climaxes in a shot at the women's championship at Mania.... 

;-)


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The Ammunition Association.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tag team matches. Teddy long is in the back somewhere


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Headliner said:


> lmao Ziggler. Basically got squashed like a geek. He's slowly moving into the permanent jobber status.


It was a 2 segment match where he got some decent offense. A match like that being considered a squash now is why they do this 50/50 stuff and have over-long TV matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope AJ, Anderson and Gallows have a clubhouse, and no girls allowed!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Turned on to see Ziggler vs Corbin #628 , the shockingly predictable elimination main event and Michael Cole calling those three "The Club".

NBA Playoffs it is.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The Club is an awful name what are they the club of?
> 
> At least it's better than Balor Club.


My Grandpa is in a bowls club. 

Maybe that's what they're in?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

In other news I am tired of all these supernatural horror movies when will we get slashers again ?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> Defiantly and unfortunatly its means Vince will now be paying a whole lot more interest in NXT.


As long as it's just looking, I'm happy with that


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

mansofa said:


> Do you think Last week was the first time Vince has seen Cass? asking Trips, "Who is this guy?"


I'm a touch concerned that Vince is acquiring too much new information too quickly; last week he learned that Shaq is no longer playing center for the Orlando Magic...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'The Club'...next week Vince will show he's down wit da millennials by making 50 Cent a guest member of the faction.

:vince5 I HEAR HE'S IN THE CLUB!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LifeOfRyan said:


> Corbin COULD be a upper-mid heel, but he needs to sort out his hair. I can't help but look at the extremely thinning hair at the front of the top of his head. It's distracting. He should BIC it and go full Kane de-masked 2.0.


its not distracting as his belly. HIs body looks like a face


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is this show as shitty as it reads?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *LOL I don't see what all you Vinces in here see in Cass being a Main Eventer.* :heston
> 
> Dude is so awkward.
> 
> Ryback, Strowman, Corbin, Cass. They all just have these non-threatening comedy jobber faces.


He's already in the main event lol. That speaks for itself. If he does seem awkward, considering he's been thrust into solo action abruptly due to Enzos injury, it'd be logical. Live audiences are selling him though and he's easily more comfortable and charismatic on the mic than any of the other names you mentioned. Guy is a future star and Enzo going down may be a blessing and a curse for him. WWE rushes things when they like it and he would definitely be better off in the long run running with Enzo in the tag division for a couple years before fully going solo and getting a big push to the midcard/upper midcard.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm tired of Charlotte and it's weird how Ric touches himself


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are they ever gonna change that extreme rules match card.. They've had it for like 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wasn't that 90% like 95% last time?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

When will sober Ric return? He is always so blitzed.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> In other news I am tired of all these supernatural horror movies when will we get slashers again ?


Not a slasher but the good news is the Rock is starring in the remake of Jumanji... The world's been clamouring for him in the Robin Williams role and our wish has been granted...


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Cass is also way better on the mic than the wannabe superman


True but I didn't think it needed stating.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Charlotte needs to keep on cultivating mass. I will gladly volunteer to feed her cheeseburgers.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> 'The Club'...next week Vince will show he's down wit da millennials by making 50 Cent a guest member of the faction.
> 
> :vince5 I HEAR HE'S IN THE CLUB!


After that they'll be dancing with The New Day :vince5


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I would rather see Ric Flair vs. Shane McMahon rather than anything on this show right now.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jojo is a cutie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Wasn't that 90% like 95% last time?


It's just like how Steph likes to spout the WWE has a higher % of female viewers than they have ever had, but that is only b/c the # of male viewers have decreased :lol


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh look "the Club" are in line looking like the Adidas logo


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love Ric Flair


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

THE CLUB!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

OH fuck yeah Bullet CLub


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jojo is fucking beautiful.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Did they boo "The Club" they've booed both Roman and AJ now then weird crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Club.

:lmao


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome segment. Styles becoming the heel badass he should have been from tge get go.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey, you guys see that little hand gesture the club just made?

That was sweet. Far sweeter than I'm used too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Club :reneelel


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

That's great and all, but most of your audience has no idea who "The Club" is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can find me in the club, bottle full of bub.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> In other news I am tired of all these supernatural horror movies when will we get slashers again ?


Yeah I agree, I miss the days where we'd have a good old fashioned slasher with a maniac hacking teens up. Nowadays all you get is these pg supernatural shitfests.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Fired Jojo, pls.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

lol @ the goofballs that think its going to be called "the club" its only temporarily that until Balor makes his debut which will be real soon.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Band needs to come back and show The Club what's up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This show has not 1 motherfucker who can cut a promo. Fuck dude. 

After Punk left them, they have been anti-entertaining when hiring guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Every time they say the club all I can think about is









maybe that will be their logo


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder if Gallows will start to paint his face again


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bullet Club sounds cool.

"The Club" sounds like they congregate in a treehouse at the back of AJ's Dad's backyard.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> How is that any different to Reigns. Reigns is awful tho in all aspects.


I actually like Reigns, so I don't understand what you're trying to get at.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ grows a spine a week late. He should have been pissed at Reigns last week.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The internet will turn on him when his main event matches aren't very good.


I disagree.
The internet have been with him as he grew in NXT he is 'one of theirs' something Reigns isn't. Reigns was the chosen one and Cass maybe the guy who buries the chosen one by just being bigger and better.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

TD_DDT said:


> THE CLUB!


There's only one Club anyone should care about: 




 

;-)


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lucha Underground looks cool as fuck, I wish had El Rey.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The first hour is almost over and nothing happened.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I would die of laughing if they actually rename the bullet club, as "the club".


:lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Jojo is a cutie.


Indeed!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lucha Underground :bow:bow


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jojo is easily the most untalented person employed in the entirety of the WWE. The Mexican cleaning crew in Stamford could do her job better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> This is like the $dollar store version of HBK vs. Diesel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE CLUB :mark:










Anyone remember this???

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised Triple H & The Kliq are even letting these three use that hand signal.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

killacamt said:


> I do have wonder where Triple H is??? isn't he entitled to a rematch?


I wondered this just after Mania, it just seems to be swept underneath the carpet. HHH has vanished from programming, yet his return is near, while nothing mentions anywhere online if his new feud when he returns for SummerSlam.

But then, Kevin Owens hasn't yet had his IC rematch. Although Ryder got a rematch the same week he dropped the title to Miz, then Cesaro has now pushed in twice.

I think this new era doesn't believe in rematches, but rather making it look fairer to everyone else (even when undeserved).


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

This is the new bulletclub theme


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A preview of Cristle


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Every time they say the club all I can think about is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough Bacon.. not *nearly* enough bacon!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Every time they say the club all I can think about is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be called the Hair Club if Dean replaced AJ.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MAKE THIS GO AWAY!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god this shit continues. One storyline they have pure focus on and it's this.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Literally the first time I have ever seen Fandango's TitanTron


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Off-topic, but the CGI in the new X-men movie is cringe as fuck. :heston


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

When are these guys going to form a faction and feud with the Social Outcasts?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

here comes Fandango's win


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Glad I made the choice long ago to watch an old show, Raw or Nitro, on mondays instead of Raw.

Even though Im not watching, let me just say I find it unacceptable, as an international customer, that I would need to wait four weeks to get a new Raw on the Network, or resort to a shitty internet stream. Fuck off!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

GET THESE GEEKS OFF MY FUCKING TV, PLS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh dear God no, Truth is rocking the Young Thug blonde dreads. :suarez2


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> The first hour is almost over and nothing happened.


One thing happened in hour one: The phrase "New Era" was uttered 73 times.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

We literally have a Fandango VS R-Truth match on RAW?

Where is everyone at? is there a live event tonight too so they had to budget out the roster???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fandango/R-Truth.

What a new era!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That was a class promo there. AJ continues to impress.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so disappointed that Truth and Fandangoo didn't get released. Absolutely worthless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> THE CLUB :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Yes the funny thing about the club is they were so easy to beat

All you had to do was cut the steering wheel and the club came from off


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Or one for the Brits...

"If you like a lot of Roman on your TV, join our


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Push Fandango


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This is angle has that certain mix of lame and stupid that it reminds me of 2009. Which sucks because I like all 4 guys.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is just sad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah. This RAW is garbage. I'll just find out what happened via the Smarkbusters video later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Could be called the Hair Club if Dean replaced AJ.


And add in Corbin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The match of guys who mysteriously survived the cuts this weekend.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tyler Breeze was outraged with the dancing


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Are they serious with this crap?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Natecore said:


> *Jojo is easily the most untalented person employed in the entirety of the WWE*. The Mexican cleaning crew in Stamford could do her job better.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The jbl bullying of Saxton continues. "NO one wants to talk to you"


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why does truth still have a job?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Goldust showing off his dance moves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

is this Goldust/Truth storyline ever going to fucking end?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Goldust being in complete shock at the ending was also pretty amazing


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Club...:hmm better than being called the Clapper.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they trying to make Raw so bad that Reigns will look good


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sami, you're a fucking jobber who lost.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

To not hate this show, you really have to accept that Steph is this cool badass owner in the vein of Cameron Diaz in Any Given Sunday.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm struggling tonight. Over the last few days I finally watched Wrestle Kingdom 10. Also, I've been watching some RAWs from mid-ish 1993 during the Razor Ramon/123 Kid storyline. I'm not a pure work rate guy, but the wrestling in New Japan is superior to WWE. Also, there's a certain campy charm WWF had in the early to mid 90's that's been lost. I find this show so boring after watching that other stuff.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Even jobbers get to book matches now?

:ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Sami?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Or one for the Brits...
> 
> "If you like a lot of Roman on your TV, join our


The orange ones are the only good ones


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you think Steph?

It's IC Title so it really doesn't matter

:heston


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sami is a jobber. Why is he on tv.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are they trying to make Raw so bad that Reigns will look good


Burying Raw to make Reigns look strong? Bold move, but might just be crazy enough to work.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So is Owens getting a match tonight then?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They were just excused like children.

I hate this company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does this whole Steph and Shane thing feel like an incest angle


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shane heel turn incoming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only good part of that segment was Maryse.

This may be the most BLAND episode of Raw ever.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

subtlecest


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> its not distracting as his belly. HIs body looks like a face


True! Still.. I can sort of get past his facemache... but his thinning hairline with extremely long wet hair, makes him look like a 40 odd year old day going through a mid-life... guy needs to just shave it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So what was that then? i was too busy trying to wipe that tag match from memory.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really enjoy the McMahon siblings being friendly with each other.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

WWE should really fire JoJo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> 'The Club'...next week Vince will show he's down wit da millennials by making 50 Cent a guest member of the faction.
> 
> :vince5 I HEAR HE'S IN THE CLUB!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> is this Goldust/Truth storyline ever going to fucking end?


Jericho is one of their top 3 MVPs now, that tells you everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Shane and Steph are going to get along fine until H returns with shovel in hand. :trips


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami has a Great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Camp WWE. Somehow seeming more plausible than this Raw by the second.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are forcing Sami as likeable and casuals don't even fucking know him.

He lost clean, next night grabs title laying on floor, next week demands a title match?

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

We get something different with Cass VS Y2J main event and you guys still bitch lolz


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I think people are jumping the gun IF they think Cass is a legit permanent main eventer now. Once Enzo comes back, Cass and Enzo will have a legit run as a tag team.
> 
> There is too much money there, especially merch wise, to make off these guys as a team, to not give them a long tag run.


Vince likes to trial run things. Enzo being away allows Vince to see how it's going to go.
Reigns should be a little worried IMHO. I imagine Cass will still take time to hone his craft in the ring and on the stick with pointers and honest critique from his little bud on the latter. So I can see him getting better than he currently is.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> That was a class promo there. AJ continues to impress.


It is AJ's hat he does better promos when he wears it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Gotta aay that Camp Wwe actually looks funny. Rock to Austin it doesn't matter what you think. Rock theme. That was the whole Attitude Era :lol.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

How the hell is Kevin Owens that good with that Physique? he looks like a dad in his house chill clothes


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why does this whole Steph and Shane thing feel like an incest angle


It's that twinkle in the eyes.. that lingering touch.. that electricity.. that Vince McMahon sense of humor.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz has been upset!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Steph being a changed person angle they're doing has been botched already, she clearly showed her true colors last week when she cancelled Dean's show, so we know shes still a bitch.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm struggling tonight. Over the last few days I finally watched Wrestle Kingdom 10. Also, I've been watching some RAWs from mid-ish 1993 during the Razor Ramon/123 Kid storyline. I'm not a pure work rate guy, but the wrestling in New Japan is superior to WWE. Also, there's a certain campy charm WWF had in the early to mid 90's that's been lost. I find this show so boring after watching that other stuff.


I'm interested in one way: they seem to be trying to get a larger number of people in programs and, hopefully, over. I think they're doing it to prepare for a brand split in the summer.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

GOMORRA :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are they trying to make Raw so bad that Reigns will look good


Isn't that what they have been doing for the last 2 years?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> You can find me in the club, bottle full of bub.


(Okay, here's the song. lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Camp WWE. Somehow seeming more plausible than this Raw by the second.


The characters are less cartoonish too.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Overwatch is amazing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Big Cass doesn't lose to Jericho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mansofa said:


> How the hell is Kevin Owens that good with that Physique? he looks like a dad in his house chill clothes


Vader was twice the size of Owens and was great in the ring, Dusty was super fat and great in the ring as well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's just not the same without Ric dancing.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I need to start standing like Nattie does all the time. I feel like it could really do a lot for me.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Does Steve Austin from Camp WWE remind anyone else of Johnny from Ed, Edd & Eddy?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

mansofa said:


> How the hell is Kevin Owens that good with that Physique? he looks like a dad in his house chill clothes


Cardio.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Maryse is just so damn sexy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am starting to like Charlotte.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

A date.

*cut to Natty's s&m gear*

It will be a submission match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god Natalya's on commentary, get ready to cringe. Why do they insist on letting these wrestlers who can't talk constantly talk?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It is AJ's hat he does better promos when he wears it.


Maybe its like his lucky blanket. A comfort thing. :hmm:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Isn't that what they have been doing for the last 2 years?


Well they have been shoving Reings down our throats for the past two years.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Charlotte has grown on me and she's definitely beginning to get over. Glad they're about to kayfabe make her "stand on her own two."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Believe That said:


> We get something different with Cass VS Y2J main event and you guys still bitch lolz


Different does not automatically equate to better. it never has, likely doesn't now, and never will.

Not to say it can't be better, but it's not automatic. Is it better if you step on a nail with your right foot instead of your left?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Great pop for paige


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Paige, the Women's Division jobber.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Big pop for Paige!! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The old man is in the back drinking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

*Hour One Recap: *

We Met:









We Heard: 








73 times. 

*That's your complete first hour of Raw recap.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte has no presence with her dad not next to her.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god Natalya's on commentary, get ready to cringe.


Can't be no worse than Kalisto last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stank ass 6 week old milk smelling Paige.:tripsscust


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Paige about to get buried 

Excellent


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Woof. Paige is exuding an I give no fucks vibe more than any wrestler I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

2pawz? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Screw the cat Nattie.

Take that however you want.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Paige, the Women Division jobber.


She won at wm tho lol. Who isint a jobber in the women's div. If your not Charlotte.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion, WWE has NO writers.

"The Club"
"The Guy"
"The Big Dog"
"The Big Guy"
"The New Day"
"The Underdog from the Underground"
"The Poor Motherfuckers that watch this shit"

:Out


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The way Shane and Stephanie look at each other sometimes, I think they may do a HHH/Shane storyline for Summerslam where it's revealed that Shane is the father of Stephanie's daughters...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige is awesome she gets it


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

They really need to build Paige back up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paige is making me laugh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Natalya having the nerve to claim anyone is living off a legacy others made. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige looking pasty and tasty. :yum:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man WWE is becoming so stale I swear this RAW sucks


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige about to tap out clean.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Amazing how much better Charlotte looks with an extra 10 - 15 pounds on her frame.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I have come to the conclusion, WWE has NO writers.
> 
> "The Club"
> "The Guy"
> ...


Don't forget the nickname for Cena "The Champ" this is nothing new.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

FitChi said:


> One thing happened in hour one: The phrase "New Era" was uttered 73 times.


Another was Cass in the ME with everyone saying 'Wait wasn't that supposed to be the match Reigns is in?'.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Cole was being serious. :toomanykobes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now I will say Paige does have one of the better themes on the roster right now. Even if not an excellent song, it feels far more fitting of her "character" than some of the rest.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What in the actual fuck kind of reply was that? Cole asks Natalya what would happen if she lost without Flair outside the ring, and Natalya says "Its a great day in Omaha"? What?? Cole asked again and again shes says "Its a great day in Omaha" just get this bitch of commentary she can't speak to save her life.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Paige looking pasty and tasty. :yum:


More like pale and anorexic :serious:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Paige about to tap out clean.


If they were smart they would have Nattie distract charlotte so Paige can win by a roll up
They need to make it seem like Charlotte can't win with out Ric at Ringside


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Paige will win to show Charlotte is fuck all without her dad. but still beat natty at Ex Rules


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige the end most over diva on the roster still will tap


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paige is on fire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This match is terrible.

Just get paige naked and amp those ratings.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Paige with her best young bucks impersonation.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> Paige looking pasty and tasty. :yum:


and masturbatsy!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What in the actual fuck kind of reply was that? Cole asks Natalya what would happen if she lost without Flair outside the ring, and Natalya says "Its a great day in Omaha"? What?? Cole asked again and again shes says "Its a great day in Omaha" just get this bitch of commentary she can't speak to save her life.


It was cringe worthy 

Actually everything she is saying is awful


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Paige is over big with this crowd. Think the time off she's had may have done her good as she's looking better/ more motivated than she has for a while. A motivated Paige with more consistent booking will be a great thing for the women's division.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Paige wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Believe That said:


> More like pale and anorexic :serious:


Better than being fake.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

looks like someone needed that wee three week holiday with her family. Paige aint phoning this in.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey I just got done with my birthday dinner. What did I miss?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That superplex from Paige :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw Paige calling out a move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I have come to the conclusion, WWE has NO writers.
> 
> "The Club"
> "The Guy"
> ...


It's like that episode of Southpark where they say the Family Guy writer's are manitees who just pick random balls from their tank to create a "You think that's bad?.." cut off joke. 

It must be either legit for WWE writer's... or that many of them have been sacked they have a meeting with Vince who every week forgets the week before's RAW...

"I know dammit... 3 on 3, Reigns and the other two versus that long haired guy and the two bald ones in a tag match!".

Each week it's pretty much nailed on for segments involving the same people about the same things with the same matches.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> The orange ones are the only good ones


You sir are out of your mind.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Get Nattie of they announce table now 

Holy shit she is terrible


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Paige used the super kick alone tonight more than the Usos have in the last month combined.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Hey I just got done with my birthday dinner. What did I miss?


The club
a New Era
Big cass in the main event


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Shane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Hey I just got done with my birthday dinner. What did I miss?


Roman is done man :lok


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Dude, i miss Punk.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Flair is too drunk for this shit :mj2


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roll up pins are life

-WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte loses to Paige.

:lmao

Ric saved that segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ric in that football stance. Most entertaining part of the show so far.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

So after the filler feud with Nattie I guess another filler feud with Paige.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That was actually a good match. Nice finish


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That match was bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Natalya single now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So..................does Paige get a title shot?

Zayn jobs, gets a no 1 contender match.

Paige wins, goes back to Total Garbage show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE SHIV said:


> Paige looking pasty and tasty. :yum:


Paige looks like she has some mean farts and she looks like the type to fart and burp in front of your face without excusing herself.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Did we just witness Paige's first good match.. ever?


I guess someone just barely made the cut last week and realised how lucky she was.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Flair gotta be lit. :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige!!!! Who's the jobber now.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I would like to see Paige and Becky in a feud until its time for Becky to take the belt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If i ran a wrestling company i'd seriously ban the school boy roll up, i've always hatted those finishes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paige wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> looks like someone needed that wee three week holiday with her family. Paige aint phoning this in.


To me it looks like she's going about 70%. The match wasn't bad, but on Paige's part, really looked like she was shying away from physicality.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

mansofa said:


> The club
> a New Era
> Big cass in the main event


Yay Big Cass! Good for him.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK OFF!! HAVING YOUR CHAMPION LOSE TO A FUCKING JOBBER LIKR PAIGE WHO BOTCHES AND CALLS SPOTS LOUDLY ALL MATCH....IM DONE FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

What is this shit? WWE FUCKERY.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Awesome




Gotta admit your girl looked good there. She was definitely over big.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte continues to have awful booking as Champ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte's triple crown dreams are over. :crying:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are they recapping this if the match isnt until later tonight


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol Settle down. Charlotte is trash.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So..................does Paige get a title shot?
> 
> Zayn jobs, gets a no 1 contender match.
> 
> Paige wins, goes back to Total Garbage show.


That's how it works here in WWE dammit!!!
:vince3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> So after the filler feud with Nattie I guess another filler feud with Paige.


They have to do something until Charlotte/Sasha at SS.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte is in trouble without Ric!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish the ring mat was always the color of the Highlight Reel carpet. Looks cool with the white ropes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Distraction roll up for you. Distraction roll up for you. Everybody gets a distraction roll up!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This RAW is good for a change. Too bad it can't be just Shane running it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The Club? Whoever came up with that pls kys.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> FUCK OFF!! HAVING YOUR CHAMPION LOSE TO A FUCKING JOBBER LIKR PAIGE WHO BOTCHES AND CALLS SPOTS LOUDLY ALL MATCH....IM DONE FUCK THIS COMPANY


Take your trolling somewhere else and stay mad


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy shit just from this clip, I think we need to give Cass all the titles.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> Did we just witness Paige's first good match.. ever?
> 
> 
> I guess someone just barely made the cut last week and realised how lucky she was.


Lol first best Paige match ever. Whatever dude. The girl has the best in ring psychology in the women's division today.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> Dude, i miss Punk.


As do I man. This show is straight up trash without him.

Seth and Owens is literally the only reason I'm still hanging on.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

These fucking replays.
You have super slomo, and shortly before the impact, it's sped up to make sure everybody gets "this is Fake, we can't show that".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte continues to have awful booking as Champ.


Disagree, that finish made perfect booking sense. They need her to lose without Ric at ringside so there is a question if she can win without him at the PPV.

If she won without him then there wouldn't be a question IF she can win


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

RAW would be 2 hours if they didn't do 40 mins of recap's and 20 mins of pointless matches and segments (Goldango shite).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose has to show up during that match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So are Owens and Cesaro getting a match tonight or what? lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Paige looks like she has some mean farts and she looks like the type to fart and burp in front of your face without excusing herself.


I swear I was just thinking that during the match and then I kept imagining I heard her farting during the match...then I realized it was me...nonetheless, I think you're right.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gallows, Anderson, and Styles should be called the Bone Street Krew as a rib on Taker.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Take your trolling somewhere else and stay mad


Oh look ladies and gentlemen we have a Paige mark......enjoy seeing her back on total divas asswipe


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> To me it looks like she's going about 70%. The match wasn't bad, but on Paige's part, really looked like she was shying away from physicality.


was still at least 30% more than she had been performing at. Paige was told she pretty much couldn't perform at her full capacity because she'd make everyone else look bad. But that's neither here nor there, that was a much better outing for her.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Take your trolling somewhere else and stay mad


Paige sucks and looks like a clown


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Lol first best Paige match ever. Whatever dude. The girl has the best in ring psychology in the women's division today.


:lol:lol:lol

As long as _you_ thinks that it's true.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Braylyt said:
> 
> 
> > Did we just witness Paige's first good match.. ever?
> ...


That would be Becky, but im a huge fan of Paige as well. Its criminal how under utilized she is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Disagree, that finish made perfect booking sense. They need her to lose without Ric at ringside so there is a question if she can win without him at the PPV.
> 
> If she won without him then there wouldn't be a question IF she can win


She loses way too much as Champ, though. It happens alot. They love to job out their heel Champs.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

manchesterdud said:


> FUCK OFF!! HAVING YOUR CHAMPION LOSE TO A FUCKING JOBBER LIKR PAIGE WHO BOTCHES AND CALLS SPOTS LOUDLY ALL MATCH....IM DONE FUCK THIS COMPANY


EVERYONE botches and Calls Spots. Paige far from being a jobber.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Paige looks like she has some mean farts and she looks like the type to fart and burp in front of your face without excusing herself.


That's what nose plugs are for.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


> FUCK OFF!! HAVING YOUR CHAMPION LOSE TO A FUCKING JOBBER LIKR PAIGE WHO BOTCHES AND CALLS SPOTS LOUDLY ALL MATCH....IM DONE FUCK THIS COMPANY


The booking made perfect sense, and Paige is a multiple time champion. She is one of the best woman wrestlers in the company


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Oh look ladies and gentlemen we have a Paige mark......enjoy seeing her back on total divas asswipe


I have no problem with her on total divas asswipe.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The name The Club sounds like something that TNA would come up with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Lol first best Paige match ever. Whatever dude. The girl has the best in ring psychology in the women's division today.


Hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha she's the worst wrestler in the division today, she's notorious for botching and calling spots


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Ric's faces. That's all he has to do is come out there and he can entertain by making funny faces. I enjoyed the match a lot.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> She loses way too much as Champ, though. It happens alot. They love to job out their heel Champs.


Charlotte hardly loses and when she do it not clean nor it in a tag match and she dont take the fall


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Paige has stenosis in her back (look it up) there are periods where she wrestles in quite a bit of pain.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It was so nice being rid of Paige fans. Way to screw it up for everybody, WWE.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> She loses way too much as Champ, though. It happens alot. They love to job out their heel Champs.


She's on the Seth Rollins' "To be a coward heel Champion" story.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> She loses way too much as Champ, though. It happens alot. They love to job out their heel Champs.


Does she really job that much? I agree champions should never job a lot they should sometimes when it makes sense.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> She loses way too much as Champ, though. It happens alot. They love to job out their heel Champs.


That's the problem. This match was fine in the story if she was winning everything else. Pretty much the story of almost every feud - one match in a vacuum seems like the correct choice but added up together it's a cluster.


BTW USA this impression show looks awful.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I can't wait for shane and steph to have a live sex celebration like edge and lita in a few weeks..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro needs a match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Charlotte hardly loses and when she do it not clean nor it in a tag match and she dont take the fall


She loses quite a bit on tv.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige got more reactions for a match the past 2 times she was on raw than any female in months.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The good guys are winning a bit toooo much here, smells like something is going to go down.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Disagree, that finish made perfect booking sense. They need her to lose without Ric at ringside so there is a question if she can win without him at the PPV.
> 
> If she won without him then there wouldn't be a question IF she can win


YES!!!! Not everyone on this message is a fucking moron after all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on jobber Zayn, calm it down there, don't tear out a shoulder again..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kemba said:


> The name The Club sounds like something that TNA would come up with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me when Hall and Nash was in TNA and they called them The Band lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like The Miz but he needs to lose this match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAMN Maryse is to hot


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think Miz should possibly go for a less clowny look, because he's burying his wife by looking that silly and having her super into him.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha she's the worst wrestler in the division today, she's notorious for botching and calling spots


You are a joke my friend


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Maryse :zayn3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> She loses quite a bit on tv.


Does she really?

Maybe its on SD, but I always see her winning on Raw 90% of the time with Ric helping her to win


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> She loses quite a bit on tv.


Does not and again if she do it not clean and she nto taking the fall in tag matches.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Zayn is so boring


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami can't stop looking at Maryse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does everyone act like fun, happy, pussy ass jobbers?










What happened to kicking ass and wanting the strap?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

JBL just said BAE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Does not and again if she do it not clean and she nto taking the fall in tag matches.


You must've missed this place when she was losing alot. Not only did she lose tonight, but to someone who hasn't even been a factor in months, in Paige, which is even worse. Way to make your Champ look strong on your most viewed show..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Cass vs Y2J in the main event?

Draws?

And lmfao at JBL goin' ham!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

JBL SHOOT ON COLE


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I have come to the conclusion, WWE has NO writers.
> 
> "The Club"
> "The Guy"
> ...


*The Origin of Each: * 

*"The Club" *= Vince was hungry for lunch when they listed potential names for the stable. Vince hated their suggestions and simultaneously determined place he'd go for lunch and name of the new stable. 

*"The Guy"* = A wrestler, whose name Vince didn't know, that sneezed in Vince's presence. "The guy" was how Vince described the man he needed to fire. 

*"The Big Dog"* = Vince had to babysit Paul & Stephanie's daughters. He was reading one of the girls "Clifford the Big Red Dog" while he had his other granddaughters watching Looney Tunes cartoons. This also explains sufferin succotash. 

*"The Big Guy"* = Taller, more muscular friend of "The Guy" (see above). Vince did not know his name either. 

*"The New Day" * = In 2008 Vince was surprised to learn that not only had we elected a President of the United States of African-American origin but also that African-Americans were allowed to vote. As he removed his McCain-Palin sign from his lawn, Vince commented "it's like it's a New Day" and promised himself one day he'd name a stable "New Day." 

*"The Underdog from the Underground"* = Vince said these words in 1984 in praise of subway vigilante shooter Bernard Goetz. 

*"The Poor Motherfuckers that watch this shit"* = This is how Vince described the fans who attended WWF television tapings at the Allentown Agricultural Hall in Allentown, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is JBL drunk tonight? Or drunk..er..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's with these stupid ole chants. This is not no Euro-soccer shit, This is Wrassling!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens should cost Zayn here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> The good guys are winning a bit toooo much here, smells like something is going to go down.


Yeah. Dumb shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I need to start DVRing raw I think. I could probably watch raw in like 30 minutes .

but would I miss the Zaynny fun of the boards which is always more entertaining they raw it self


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

manchesterdud said:


> Oh look ladies and gentlemen we have a Paige mark......enjoy seeing her back on total divas asswipe


Oh look a paige hater.

We all mark for someone and by the way i mark for Paige too.


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

Paige has gotten even better in the ring!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why does everyone act like fun, happy, pussy ass jobbers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just said strap!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They will probably take a commercial break soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I need to start DVRing raw I think. I could probably watch raw in like 30 minutes .
> 
> but would I miss the Zaynny fun of the boards which is always more entertaining they raw it self


That's what I do


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

So Ryback forced them to drop 'the guy' bullshit with his copyright?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> You must've missed this place when she was losing alot. Not only did she lose tonight, but to someone who hasn't even been a factor in months, in Paige, which is even worse. Way to make your Champ look strong on your most viewed show..


She was not supposed to look strong without Ric tonight. That way people wonder if she can win vs Nattie at ER without Ric at herside which she will win.

That being said,she shouldn't be losing other singles matches while she is champion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I probably already know the answer: but has anything of relevance or quality happened so far?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

First got to see Paige and now Maryse the hotness within 30 minutes of raw.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

FFS Miz, stop being cheap and pay the god damn taxi driver!!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Sami's got himself pretty over in a short time, which is great to see!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You just said strap!


Better than strap-on:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami should be disqualified.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They don't even do real count outs anymore... these mofos been out of the ring for 2hrs..


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sami understands you Maryse...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet cream on an ice cream sandwich.. Mayrse.
:tommy:homer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim Gaffigin is a terrible Col.Sanders


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> JBL SHOOT ON COLE


:brock4:vince6


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami loves Maryse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New casual fans are cancer to the product.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They don't even do real count outs anymore... these mofos been out of the ring for 2hrs..


That's how it was during the attitude era.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Anything other than Owens costing Zayn the match is the wrong ending to this match.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why does everyone act like fun, happy, pussy ass jobbers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because not every character should be the damn same. There's only so many "silent badass" types you can have before it gets annoying and tiring, and it definitely annoys me. Not everyone should be 100% serious all the time. Levity is necessary at times. Goofiness is necessary at times.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They don't even do real count outs anymore... these mofos been out of the ring for 2hrs..


It takes about 20 seconds to do a 10 count. I like when someone lies motionless on the floor till the ref gets to 8 then they hop right up


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hate it when I am right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Family with 'The Big Dog' The Guy, will be taking on The Club tonight. 'The Big Dog' The Guy will likely beat The Club himself after The Club takes out 'The Big Dog' The Guy's The Family. The End.

:vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They don't even do real count outs anymore... these mofos been out of the ring for 2hrs..


You know its fake right
Unless its meant to be a count out the ref will do everything he can not to reach ten


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Am I the only one who will never be able to un-see Zayn as a taxi driver? Thanks, Vince Russo.



birthday_massacre said:


> I need to start DVRing raw I think. I could probably watch raw in like 30 minutes .
> 
> but would I miss the Zaynny fun of the boards which is always more entertaining they raw it self


The commentary on these boards beat the shit out of their puppets.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige got more reactions for a match the past 2 times she was on raw than any female in months.


That was the Paige we need to see though, her reactions can be great but what does that mean if she's phoning it in like she has been for the past while.

Anyway, as I said earlier in the thread, that was the most I've enjoyed Paige in ages, maybe she just needed the rest and time with her family. A motivated Paige with more consistent booking would be great for the women's division. I really want a main roster Paige vs Emma feud, it writes itself tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are we really supposed to think there is anyother outcome other than Zayn making this a 4way at ER?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They always go to commercial during the best matches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Vintage Psicosis bump!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Jim Gaffigin is a terrible Col.Sanders


All of these Colonel Sanders sucks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That "bourbon" sauce on that Arby's sandwich is ass.. nothing more than Dijon mustard..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Because not every character should be the damn same. There's only so many "silent badass" types you can have before it gets annoying and tiring, and it definitely annoys me. Not everyone should be 100% serious all the time. Levity is necessary at times. Goofiness is necessary at times.


Yet here we are and everyone is the same - goofy, cringeworthy, not bad ass.

Ambrose
Zayn
Ziggler
Enzo
Cass
New Day
Reigns
etc etc


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens watching this match


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Kemba said:


> I hate it when I am right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anybody who's watched Raw long enough knows they're going to cut to commercial


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami barely made it back in the ring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> Am I the only one who will never be able to un-see Zayn as a taxi driver? Thanks, Vince Russo.
> 
> 
> 
> The commentary on these boards beat the shit out of their puppets.


The checked pattern on his leg reminds me of Sparky Plugg as well.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> That was the Paige we need to see though, her reactions can be great but what does that mean if she's phoning it in like she has been for the past while.
> 
> Anyway, as I said earlier in the thread, that was the most I've enjoyed Paige in ages, maybe she just needed the rest and time with her family. A motivated Paige with more consistent booking would be great for the women's division. I really want a main roster Paige vs Emma feud, it writes itself tbh.


Yeah she needed a break. She's been non stop since her callup. She's still only 23 at the end of the day.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Are we really supposed to think there is anyother outcome other than Zayn making this a 4way at ER?


No, I don't think we are.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami is going to fly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

well, the wait til the final second on counts goes back to boxing. Only a complete amateur gets up on the 1 or 2 count, you wait and rest as long as possible.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Someone finally told him the difference between a michinoku driver and a blue thunder bomb....


The botching of that drove me crazy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the Michinoku Driver named after Taka Michinoku


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Was that a smooth, rapid, and correct execution of the figure 4 by Miz?
Well blow me down!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

manstis1804 said:


> The checked pattern on his leg reminds me of Sparky Plugg as well.


God damn. I just googled Sparky.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Zayn did a hell of a job selling that. He actually made a Miz figure 4 a worthwhile spot. I liked Miz locking his hands behind his back to keep his leverage too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Miz still using the figure 4 when its Charlotte's finisher? Guys should never perform someone elses finisher thats on the same roster.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who ever is the head of the camera crew needs to be fired!! The camera work in the WWE really SUCKS!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Zayn get out of this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty good match tbh


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Sami actually won a match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shocking Outcome! :bahgawd

Another jobber for Owens to destroy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Can heel champs ever be made to look strong.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Miz job's to Sami:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Who ever is the head of the camera crew needs to be fired!! The camera work in the WWE really SUCKS!


blame kevin dunn


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck is Miz still using the figure 4 when its Charlotte's finisher? Guys should never perform someone elses finisher thats on the same roster.


Miz does it better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another heel Champ losing clean.

:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm Nostradrunkus!
:jbl


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Sami Zayn freaking sucks. Poor Miz.

Also, "hell-oova boot," wtf...


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well hello my Goddess...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky Lynch!!!!!!!!!!! Now here's a hot woman.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My girl Becky is in the house! Very adorable.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Becky Lynch is frigging hot, best looking diva on the roster


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck is Miz still using the figure 4 when its Charlotte's finisher? Guys should never perform someone elses finisher thats on the same roster.


Well to be fair the figure four is one of those moves that everyone can use and as long as Charlotte is the only one to win with it it's fine. It's like how in a submission match everyone suddenly knows how to do the crossface.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh here is everyone's wank break


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Can heel champs ever be made to look strong.


They do for Kevin Owens


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A rare Zayn win!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Becky Lynch is hot, but like the type of hot where I wish she was my boss at work because she's make work fun.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is the Michinoku Driver named after Taka Michinoku


Yes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a shocking outcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Eyyyyyyy Dana!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the Total Diva!!!!!!!!!!!! Dana Brooke!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana's debut.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Dana really did get called up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DANA BROOKE IS HERE! GET YOUR ASS IN HERE, @Legit BOSS ! :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is Dana on the main roster already? she is not ready..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dana Brooke?

Fucking really?

Fuck this women's shit.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Hell yeah! Dana Brooke babyyyyyy!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky pushes all my buttons. I'd love to return the favor.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Debuts someone no one knows like that. :heston

At least we got some Emma and Becky.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Becky :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it? They go to commerical a second after a debut???

This has Apollo Crews part 2 written all over it.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Right I'm off to bed guys I'll catch up with this tomorrow.....fucks sake it's a Dana debut but I'm at work so screw it I'll watch the rest tomorrow. 
Night guys,


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Emma is so fucking hot. I'm a sucker for these mean girl gimmicks.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Beckies accent isn't as thick. I guess this is where Sasha returns to aid her vs Emma and whoever that other chick was.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Becky didn't see that coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

This woman really is the drizzling shits.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn Becky got a beat down. Chick deserves to be taken down a few pegs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we get an APB out for Sasha please? Girl has disappeared without any explanation. One minute shes in a huge match at WM, the next shes nowhere to be found.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

"Play time is over." They're stealing lines from Taryn Terrell.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dana debuts.....womans division is bigger then ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729840405630492672


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

DANA BROOKE :mark:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

So in 30 mintues we got Paige, Maryse, Emma, Becky, and Dana the hotness continued


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I could possibly fancy Becky if she never spoke


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why did we get Dana Brooks before Bailey FFS.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I just realized this properly means Sasha and Becky will team again. :canunot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dana is a welcome sight to see.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, what is it with Becky, she does things that make me want to reach through my tv screen and give her a hug. Her just lying there on the ground crying after getting her ass kicked made me want to go and help her. I'd be Becky's honours (second) lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love me some Emma!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please let Bayley debut on RAW after Summerslam.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The G.O.A.T said:


> "Play time is over." They're stealing lines from Taryn Terrell.


And she stole it from a kindergarten teacher trying to put her students to sleep.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank god we have another decent heel on the roster lol, wonder if she will be wrestling much at first or not.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Baron Corbin of women's wrestling.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Becky gonna get Alexa Bliss to help her.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

DANA BROOKE FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Who is that blonde bitch? No explanation WWE? Just debut people randomly?

(I know who Dana is but still WTF...)


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn they're all coming up from NXT now


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

UFC 198 :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Damn Becky got a beat down. Chick deserves to be taken down a few pegs.


????????????????????????????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I just realized this properly means Sasha and Becky will team again.


My guess is that it will be Becky and Paige again


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This company really has forgotten the value of vignettes eh? It would help so many talents. I think of guys like Razor Ramon or the prime example Goldust: later Val Venis or especially Hassan: reaped benefits upon debut due to the vignette builds


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Man, what is it with Becky, she does things that make me want to reach through my tv screen and give her a hug. Her just lying there on the ground crying after getting her ass kicked made me want to go and help her. I'd be Becky's honours (second) lol


I know! I just wanna hug her too!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I just realized this properly means Sasha and Becky will team again. :canunot


Gotta have Becky Ambrose taking those pins so Sasha Rollins can look strong for Charlotte Reigns.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Go away Darren Young, you suck


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why did we get Dana Brooks before Bailey FFS.


Because Bayley is more important and will be introduced at a time when more eyes are on the product. Summerslam, or the night after more like, is the most likely option short of the Raw after WM.

What the hell is this?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Darren Young is terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Make Darren Young Straight Again :vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darren Young and Bob Backland.. What a fucking weird combination.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh this is going to end so poorly..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Bob Backlund looking rough


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What troll pairing :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

NXT will have no women left soon, they'll have to use some of the others that don't get much TV time more :lol

Meh about Dana. She hasn't been on TV in NXT for weeks, then randomly debuts on the main roster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This company really has forgotten the value of vignettes eh? It would help so many talents. I think of guys like Razor Ramon or the prime example Goldust: later Val Venis or especially Hassan: reaped benefits upon debut due to the vignette builds


I liked that you posted this as a vignette was literally aired for Darren Young.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WTF is this Darren Young BS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Week 3 or 4 of no Sasha on Raw.

What are they doing?

:lmao


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

meeehhh, Least it's not Porto Rico again


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

What the actual fuck is this?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Backlund's entire body contorts when he talks, it's fuckin' scary.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf is this :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Problem with this is right there for everyone to see...

Darren Young was never great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great again would imply he was great once.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think Young was still with the WWE.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes I come up with TERRIBLE booking ideas while watching these shows. Sandow and Riley getting released just made me think up a storyline where those two join Miz and Maryse in a stable with Mizdow and A-Ry constantly competing over who was the worse protege. 

At some point Miz becomes suspicious that Maryse is cheating on him and begins to suspect Riley. It ends up being Sandow after a clip is shown of him leaving Maryse's hotel room and saying "you're welcome"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like half of the crowd knows who Backland is. That's going to be AWFUL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Backland reminds me of


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i believe Bob Backlund goes around irl wearing that dumb bow tie and red suspenders.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

JBL looks offended by that segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bob Backland's pray the gay away camp


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Does this mean we get weekly appearances from Mr. Bob Backlund :mark :mark :mark :mark Seriously, one of the more underrated character runs imo. in the company.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Make Darren Young Straight Again :vince2


But then there will be no reason to keep him employed :evil


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I see potential in this.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

JBL genuinely being speechless after that :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This bitch ass Trump gimmick is gay as fuck (not that there is anything wrong with that)

....Get Darron Young of my screen!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

What the fuck was that


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Darren should just be black Cena.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sasha :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss with The New Day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wait a minute. Darren Young at some point was actually great? I must of been in a coma when this happened.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The New Day sucks


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

They're trying to make Darren straight?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Theirs Sasha :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao Backlund is amazing


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky needs to call Asuka for back up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm Comes back from ads to promote ads.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No pizza for Dolph.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Wtf was that ad...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even in horrid product placement skits Dolph Ziggler is a loser.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darren Young better eat a crossface chickenwing when the angle concludes.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shameless, pure shameless plugging.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The ending to that grueling product placement ad with the New Day & Ziggler made it worth it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE should never showplay Up, Up, Down, Down. 

They have the potential to ruin something good.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

CRINGE!!!!!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

They go out of their way to make me hate performers I like.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

KO is Shane stalker or what?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens is the only future on this RAW.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is going to end well for Ryder.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Because Bayley is more important and will be introduced at a time when more eyes are on the product. Summerslam, or the night after more like, is the most likely option short of the Raw after WM.
> 
> What the hell is this?


Good point, she would probably be lost if she was brought in now. Might as well bring in a jobber .


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is mad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Theirs Sasha :lol


Seems that is the only way see can get on Raw. :trips7


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Are KO and Shane going to have a feud or something they're fucking always together.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Why do you exist":lmao :buried :berried


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Stop Ryder, you want to live, you have Emma to live for and so much more. please stop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> The checked pattern on his leg reminds me of Sparky Plugg as well.





Mister Sinister said:


> God damn. I just googled Sparky.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Could they be more obvious that they're trying to fill time?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That pizza from pizza hut looks like trash

Its not nearly as good as this pizza


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Owens really isn't doing well with creating a working relationship with the McMahons.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mitch the plant> Roman Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nebraska is booing this clown. :heston


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Booed heavy in Omaha Nebraska. :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Are KO and Shane going to have a feud or something they're fucking always together.


Dunno but they have great chemistry.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol soon as the WWE title was shown the boos poured in cause they knew Reigns was about to come into frame. This dude gets way more hate than Cena ever did.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns on screen = piss break


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Stop Ryder, you want to live, you have Emma to live for and so much more. please stop.


Ryder to win MITB and lose it next night.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, I was always indifferent towards the Usos, but now I fucking hate them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are going to try to screw Owens , the one person that deserves the IC title shot , out of his rematch?

So much fuckery


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, this is definitely a filler Raw. Literally no way Ryder beats Owens to get into that match.

:lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tom Phillips is in so much pain trying to make Roman look as tall as possible.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Take him out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know it has been said many times: but Kevin Owens really does look like someone who would be doing landscaping. Kinda a wonder how the guy can flip and roll as well as he can with his endurance.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Are KO and Shane going to have a feud or something they're fucking always together.


they have the potential to be the next Austin vs McMahon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*REPRESENT!

FAMILY!

DAT BLOOD!*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Really likinh Shane atm. He has this straight direct approach. Reigns getting those boos


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey oos, whatchu sayin' oos, ya know wut i sayin' oos? You trippin' oos.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I've realized why Ryder hasn't been released yet. He's the company's bitch boy. This man has been treated like shit his whole career and haven't bitched about it. And now it looks like he may be the fall guy now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah this is stupid...KO is one of the best heels in the company. Please no fuckery...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Booed heavy in Omaha Nebraska.


So Birmingham, AL and Omaha, NE now smark cities :mj2


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Man, Jay looks like The Rock and Jimmy looks slightly like Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Could this be a heel turn for Sin Cara to get the belt off of Kallisto and on Rusev


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Am I the only one who wants an Owens/Shane feud?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Shane has something against Kevin Owens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Give Rusev the US Title just so he can drop it to Cena when he comes back?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

God I can't wait til it's 3 on 1 and Roman somehow overcomes the odds yet again. *yawn* 10 minute beatdown, no sell, 2 moves of doom rinse/repeat

Never thought I'd actually miss Cena.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> That pizza from pizza hut looks like trash
> 
> Its not nearly as good as this pizza


That shit looks like some frozen pizza type crap. Dominos FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

RuRu is next to save us all :swanson


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Hey oos, whatchu sayin' oos, ya know wut i sayin' oos? You trippin' oos.


Oooooooooooooo yahhhhhhh


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The only place where you can eat a good pizza is Naples or whatever the name of the city where they created but at the end of the day is in Italy, lol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone else relying on their family to jump guys for them would be a heel. It's okay for Roman and the Samoan Shitheads, though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FITZ said:


> Give Rusev the US Title just so he can drop it to Cena when he comes back?


LOL I didnt even think of that.

that is something I could see Vince doing


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is Rusev time! :rusevyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't fucking stand how The Uso's call everyone Uce, why are they so fucking obsessed with their dumb last name?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What the fuck is "uce"? No one gives a fuck about your slang.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Can someone tell me what's new about this new era ?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will we ever see this Sin Cara again?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is Wrestling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, the Usos calling everyone Uce is fucking stupid.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

fuck, was they doing the lucha chant al the way through the ad break?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lana :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY TITS :homer


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman downgraded his hot tag partners.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUSEV!!!! CRUSH!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL I didnt even think of that.
> 
> that is something I could see Vince doing


It's obvious that's what's happening and I'll be glad to have Cena back I hope he eventually beats Reigns for the WWE title and buries him in the process :tripsblessed


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> That pizza from pizza hut looks like trash
> 
> Its not nearly as good as this pizza


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't fucking stand how The Uso's call everyone Uce.


It's just as bad as 'bro' but i hate 'uce' more

Oh wow they are going back to the original Lana/Rusev formula because lets face it, they fucked it the fuck up.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Omg Lana please let me drink your bath water


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't fucking stand how The Uso's call everyone Uce.


I knew they were gonna turn that into a thing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana is fine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn Lana!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Does Rusev's waistband actually say BRUTE now :reneelel


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay they're doing this gimmick right again! Push Rusev to the moon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought the Battle Royal was on Raw last week? Cole said it was on SD.


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

Mastodonic said:


> Anyone else relying on their family to jump guys for them would be a heel. It's okay for Roman and the Samoan Shitheads, though.


Its awesome when the faces/awful when the heels do it is standard poor writing


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Lana


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So Birmingham, AL and Omaha, NE now smark cities :mj2


That's that then. It's not his fault, you know, living on this smark planet.
We need to transfer him to a non-smark planet.

Being booed in Buttcrack, Incest Country ... fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is Lana dressed like a whore ?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena buries some one (Reigns). And everyone advocates it :lol. Oh my god Kalisto stop talking my ears ahhhhh


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The sooner the get the belt off kalisto the better


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I detest Kalisto. Void of any personality. He couldn't be any more vanilla if he tried. Would be a crime against humanity if he goes over Rusev.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> It's obvious that's what's happening and I'll be glad to have Cena back I hope he eventually beats Reigns for the WWE title and buries him in the process :tripsblessed


I would mark for Cena to use the shovel.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

manchesterdud said:


> Can someone tell me what's new about this new era ?


Reigns replacing Cena as the face of the company.....it's complete and utter bollocks.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The strength and the fighting and the struggle and the strength and the heart and the passion and and the fighting and the strength

-Kalisto


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Only took them about a year to realise Lana and Rusev work best together and finally re-paired them.

There's hope for them yet?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too little too late for Rusev/Lana for me. Completely over both of them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Why is Lana dressed like a whore ?


They ruined her because she pissed Vince off with the marriage announcement.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto should never talk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Rusev so damn much.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rusev has lost too much weight...Someone throw him a barbell and some burgers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This match should be over now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rusev is classic WWE

Debut him as an unstoppable monster

Build him to the cusp of being the top heel in the company for a fucking year

Bury him into the ground to the point he loses all credibility

Try to start building him again (which will be much harder this time when his credibility has been destroyed)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Why is Lana dressed like a whore ?


Yiu and me got two very different definitions of Whore. She looks classy and hot.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto is scared so he sent Sin Cara to do his dirty work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cole reminding us that Rusev went undefeated for a year, but fails to mention that after that year undefeated he spent the next year never winning a match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't be the only one that thinks Rusev's trunks looks like a huge adult diaper.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't fucking stand how The Uso's call everyone Uce, why are they so fucking obsessed with their dumb last name?




In their defense, it means "brother." You hear it often living on the West Coast (primarily San Francisco where Polynesians are concentrated.)


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Why is Lana dressed like a whore ?


Dolph Ziggler Americanized her. No matter how hard she tries, she can't quite shake our repugnant American values.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lana :bow


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev looking like a beast again. What were they thinking putting him in that league of jobbers shite. He could have been one of the main guys on the roster by now if they didn't stop his push.Fucking idiots


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Cole reminding us that Rusev went undefeated for a year, but fails to mention that after that year undefeated he spent the next year never winning a match


And spending time with the league of jobbers :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Hunico over Rusev? LOL


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Rusev has lost too much weight...Someone throw him a barbell and some burgers.


Someone show me a then and now cuz at most he looks 5lbs lighter maybe 10.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

WTF RUSEV LOST :MAD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like Rusev def. winning the title


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WTF IS THAT SHIT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Another distraction finish. Because why not.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Da fugg......?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The faces just did a heel move. :heston


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev was basically pinned for a 6 count. He was on the mat for a while.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Well...Ok then


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is stupid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Too little too late for Rusev/Lana for me. Completely over both of them.


I was just about to disagree with you.. but jobbing to Sin Cara for no logical reason.. people don't come back from that level of shit..


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Seems like Lana really blew the match. No logical her reason for her to do that either.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

From nearly a year unbeaten, to losing to Sin Cara :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Rusev is classic WWE
> 
> Debut him as an unstoppable monster
> 
> ...


You forgot the final step:

Blame him publically for not grabbing the brass ring.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

right. whoever wrote that needs to be old yeller'd ... that match should have Rusev crush all the fuck over it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WTF! Rusev should be squashing both of these midgets. Not jobbing to them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Absolutely awful booking continues. WOW.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

That was so dumb. So many distraction finishes. And that one had Sin Cara holding Rusev down for an 8 count.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wut?

Wut wut?

Wut?

Wut?

Wut Wut?

Wut?

Wut?

BADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DAH!


BADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DAH!


BADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DAH!


BADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DADDA-BOOP-DAH!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Goddamn midgets


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This company :heston


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What was the point of Lana getting in the ropes?

That Darren Young angle-- that was fucking bad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Another big guy jobbing to a midget. Its embarrasing. Hopefully Rusev destryos Kalisto.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

That should of been a squash match but instead it was Rusev losing to like a 5 count.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev has lost his mind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I get Sin Car needed a win, but..... Is Russo back or....??


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

If Rusev doesn't destroy Kalisto off the face of the planet then all this is a waste.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rusev supposed to be some scary beast but he losing to fucking Sin Cara lol....Great writing WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cass is legit main eventing a week after he cut his first promo by himself.


:vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5

Takes a crowd to shit on the product for Daniel Bryan to get a push.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Jericho/Cass actually is the ME, :wow


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That new X-Men movie is going to suck. Just like all of the rest.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I guess Bray Wyatt never jobbed to Midgets :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW is Distraction Finish. 

fuck me. urgh


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The faces just did a heel move. :heston


Y'all begged for no white meat baby faces and the WWE heard y'all. :nerd:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns and the Usos are next. Changing the channel to the Raptors-Heat game. The 4th quarter has just started.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Vince's new golden boy Roman isn't main eventing tonight? I guess Vince is trying to prove that Reigns isn't the reason why the ratings are low.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

What was the logic in that. To remind us little guys can upset bigger guys? We've seen Kalisto beat enough big men that we didn't need to see his botching jobber tag team partner beat Rusev of all people. So god damn stupid.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't stand the way they got Lana back to wearing the sexy business outfits but they combined it with her slutty Ziggler look. Just put her back in the tight business outfits with her hair in a bun. I hate this hybrid style they're going for with her.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Scott Steiner asks you what you think of this.

Except horse shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for The Club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kevin Dunn got fired. Obvious is obvious.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Nash was right about Vanilla Midgets ruining the business. 

How do people buy this BS? Sorry to tell you but to a certain extent size does that matter. In a legit fight with two people of equal fighting skill the bigger guy will more than likely come out on top most of the time.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cass is legit main eventing a week after he cut his first promo by himself.
> 
> 
> :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5
> ...


Hmmm has Vince lost faith in Roman? Who knows well see. I do advocate another guy, a big guy being pushed to the ME. Who's just not Roman Reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> That new X-Men movie is going to suck. Just like all of the rest.


Probably worse. 

*J-Law : Apocalypse* starring: J-Law and that hot chick that acted like a nerd on that G4TV show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still believe in Rusev!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TommyRich said:


> Lana :bow












:agree:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Shining Stars. OK WWE.... I hear ya.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't stand these guys already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

New Bullet Club music is absolute trash


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The shining stars? Who writes this crap ? :lol


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL the club sounds like some shit Ditzie Carter would throw up in TNA.....remember "The Band" or "Immortal" or "the frontline"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Club is boring me already due to their booking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club is Awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Rookie ******** Club


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

The rollup, most protected move in the company.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

The shining stars?

God these guys have been repackaged more than any other team I can think of.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the roman empire has fallen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super casual audience wondering why these guys are stealing the Kliq's hand signal.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope this match equals last week's awesome main event.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Uce:nos :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kemba said:


> The Club is Awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just said in your previous post that you can't stand them already. Which is it?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

They LOVE TO BOO ROMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ's theme


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Them boos though in a non smark city :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

The USOs are lame as shit 

Need to get them out of this story line


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Roman getting that love in Omaha, Nebraska :bryanlol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They are fucking booing Reigns in fucking Nebraska. holy fuck


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

AJ Ketchum and crew.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear everytime Gallows and Anderson's music hit i think Ted Dibisae jr's about to come out, the start of it sounds just like his old theme.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This crowd seems to hate everyone in this match :hmm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FAMILY!

BLOOD!

COUSINS!*

- Michael Cole


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This Club is clearly temporary like the immortal team of Y2AJ. Get your limited print merchandise while you can.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Remember when Dean was Roman's brother? :lmao Remember when Roman never acknowledged the Usos as blood relatives for the good first two years of his WWE career? :lmao

Good god.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The Club is boring me already due to their booking.


they should be booked like the shield and nWo was.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

If The Usos aren't too annoying, this match could be some Shield-like goodness.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes The Guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to be rather indifferent towards the Usos but they're incredibly grating. Overly animated and the attempted "hip" slang and lingo they use is annoying. You are not and have never been "hood."


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Kevin Nash was right about Vanilla Midgets ruining the business.
> 
> How do people buy this BS? Sorry to tell you but to a certain extent size does that matter. In a legit fight with two people of equal fighting skill the bigger guy will more than likely come out on top most of the time.


I agree its all about Cred. With Rey he was one of a kind.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Roman about to 3v1 and win


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dem Youtube views though. :heston


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

CMON GUYS LET'S SQUASH THESE THREE SAMOAN MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is the best story-line since.....


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Was that a 3 count? LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hate BC being seen as equals to The Usos.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Festus looks hungry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Funny enough, I've been having all kinds of hell going on with my family lately, including "cousins"! Both sides.

I'm kinda mocking the stuff Roman & Cole said because of that too. lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ having that heel vibe tonight. Loving it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> AJ's theme


I watched that video 413x in 2013.


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

Kemba said:


> Here comes The Guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to be confused with the big guy


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> they should be booked like the shield and nWo was.


Can't wait until Cole shits on nWo by making that connection.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Usos fake/over doing it charisma is annoying as hell.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have rarely turned on an act as much as I have The Usos. Every thing they do makes me mad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm Roman vs all coming up


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Roman to 1v3 Bullet Club and win .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are seriously going to have Reigns run through them 3 on 1 :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The bullet club should win this 3-0


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We have our first elimination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So are we still thinking that Finn is going to be included in The Club angle at some point?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I cannot BELIEVE Anderson and Gallows are even pretending that the Usos are legitimate threats. This is such a huge insult. This is just disgusting. What a freaking joke. Those clowns should be squashed in 5 seconds.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus another roll up finish, my god its gotta be a record tonight most roll up finishes in a wrestling show ever.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This is so predictable it's sad


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit are they really going to make it 3 on 1 with Reigns to go over.. Dear fucking mercy me..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well Big Cass steal the Main Event? Unsurping Vinces plans for Roman? Well see.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Festus is slow and awkward looking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Residenr said:


> Not to be confused with the big guy


Not to be confused with that guy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God the "UCE" thing is annoying.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> I have rarely turned on an act as much as I have The Usos. Every thing they do makes me mad.


This match makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another rollup. :lmao :lmao :lmao

The most bland company in the ring ever. Holy shit.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

ANDERSON BOOKED LIKE A GEEK WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Anderson out just like that? Alright.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol of course Karl Anderson gets eliminated first. Tall guys > :vince$


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for a commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it just me or has The Club got like no offense in at all? The one time they get a pin its because they had to cheat. They're really making these guys look weak as fuck.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome to the WWE, Guns. Everybody but Roman and HHH has to look like complete idiots. fpalm


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

How many roll ups do we need tonight?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Uso's being equals to Karl Anderson upsets me more than Roman destroying them.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

The Usos should be banned for life. ANY WWE fan that gives them ANY reaction should never watch wrestling again. They might be the worst act I have EVER SEEN.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at the booking for Gallows and Anderson. They should have came in wrecking shit, and one of the shit Uce brothers just took Anderson out with a rollup. Its quite pathetic for this creative team.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Kemba said:


> Festus is slow and awkward looking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have you ever posted a reply longer than a sentence? Jesus.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least they are not doing 3 on 1 

But roll-ups everywhere :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> They are seriously going to have Reigns run through them 3 on 1 :heston


He will beat them (again), then they will beat him up in a desperate booking attempt to make them look strong.

To quote CM Punk: one guy cannot be three guys, it's ridiculous.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bullshit. Way to weaken "the club".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone needs to ring a bell and have Gallows go wild.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What an exciting match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

markoutsmarkout said:


> The Usos should be banned for life. ANY WWE fan that gives them ANY reaction should never watch wrestling again. They might be the worst act I have EVER SEEN.


Well that's just foolish.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

mansofa said:


> How many roll ups do we need tonight?


And not even one of them is a fatty for this Pimp Daddy. Weak.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> Someone needs to ring a bell and have Gallows go wild.


I still think Festus was a great character :draper2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Have you ever posted a reply longer than a sentence? Jesus.




Probably not in the Raw thread.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Should have stayed in New Japan. The casuals will never give a fuck about these 2, and they could have stayed top stars over there with a cult following here.

Now will be buried in WWE before the year is over and lose the cult following.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Someone needs to ring a bell and have Gallows go wild.


POTY!

Good shiet bo!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

MM10 said:


> Lol at the booking for Gallows and Anderson. They should have came in wrecking shit, and one of the shit Uce brothers just took Anderson out with a rollup. Its quite pathetic for this creative team.


Vince doesn't really value them like that which is why they haven't been booked strong as they should. The real killer is after the angle is concluded lol. It's not looking good for them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WILL ROMAN OVERCOME THE ODDS?!?!?!....................................yes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Eliminated during the break :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Elimination during the commercial :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Roman overcome the odds? :reigns2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no !! How will superman overcome the odds ???? <_<


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is important y'all, just to show you how important we decided for someone to be eliminated during the break. 

new era bitches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus another roll up finish, my god its gotta be a record tonight most roll up finishes in a wrestling show ever.


*RAW IS ROLL UP IS MUST SEE!!!* :vince5


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What.. the.. fuck. They did an elimination during the break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't stand the way the crowd will be booing Reigns and The Uso's but as soon as one of The Uso's do their dumb you say Uce i say O thing the audience all goes "OOOO!" along with them, fucking retards.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll be damned, that Phenomenal Forearm has really clicked for me as a finisher. I always liked the move but I didn't think it'd catch on as a finish like it has.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bullet Club still being booked like geeks


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

An elimination during the break. Amazing.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bullet Club continues to be booked like geeks...My frustration is an all time high.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

I had hope for Bullet Club coming into WWE I was thinking they would carry on being a bad ass faction...having Finn Aj Karl and Luke take over WWE i was wrong


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy crap, Reigns is outpopping AJ tonight :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles is a mad man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So AJ is the heel now :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eliminated during the break. The Geek Club.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

AJ, holy shit. This is "what's so great" about AJ Styles.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I would pay the price of a PPV just to watch Roman ATTEMPT the Pele kick, the entertainment factor would be irreplaceable.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

1. A Superman Punch? 2. AJ let it happen?

Fuck me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love this brawling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

lol AJ attacks Roman they boo, Roman attacks AJ they boo what does this crowd want?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

That made him look strong.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Holy crap, Reigns is outpopping AJ tonight


If its going to happen anywhere, its Nebraska. Doesnt get more casual.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no ! The talentless hack is mad


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

AND REIGNS STILL WINS!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Make Reigns look strong. Poor Styles, such a small guy, so easy to launch for a guy like Reigns and the worst thing is that we get to eat the Usos for the 3rd week in a row..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They can't even job Reigns lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I swear, this is shades of Sid having to beat Ron Harris, to fuck up during commercial and beating Don Harris.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a clusterfuck.

:ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can the Uso's just fuck off


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This whole match was dumb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

FUCK HIM UP. TURN HEEL NOW STYLES


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

How is Styles selling being thrown behind a table longer than Reigns sold his finish?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can those fave painted idiots go away ?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The USOs are too shitty even for Superstars. Reigns is going to be even more hated by the fans after tonight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nobody predicted that finish


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It feels like the crowd hates everyone in this match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns sucks


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club looks weak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This kinda booking aint doing Reigns any favors. If they want him to get over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Stop Ryder, you want to live, you have Emma to live for and so much more. please stop.


This is quite the conundrum: Ryder is awesome, yet if he's out of the picture, then Emma's tasty self will be back on the market.

brb pondering :lenny2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't have Styles stand over Reigns not even once


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AJ STYLES/ROMAN REIGNS!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Such awful booking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

This angle is fucking toast.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not dueling chants you bunch of idiots


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is this still going on.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

That pisses me off, you can't have AJ back down there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Styles can't lay out Roman


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This crowd doesn't know what they want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It feels like the crowd hates everyone in this match.


What??? There's a long dueling chant for both guys :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That ending was weak as fuck.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was a segment almost as bad as the RAW before wm31 tug of war.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These lame ass dueling chants...


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Fuck this company. Anyone who defends this booking is a retarded mark.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Vince die, just die.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't Even want to know how much they pay these three to be fed to Reigns.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ is simply the best! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_Rollins

:rollins


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> That pisses me off, you can't have AJ back down there.


That is a heel tactic AJ just pulled. Its coming.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club couldn't have looked worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Styles can't even get revenge for getting put through a table. They also couldn't be any less subtle. There are clear heels and faces here. Reigns isn't the "tweener." He's the face who is being bullied by the bad guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The Club" is done. They fucked it all up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldnt want AJ to stand strong over Roman, would we?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Makes me sick they are dropping the ball like this with this storyline and overall tonight's booking is baffling at best


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Soooo Roman attacks AJ from behind and beats the living hell out of him then puts him through a table, then the next week AJ can't even lay his punk ass out. Well I'll catch you guys next week, peace.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

New era my ass. This storyline is dragging everyone involved down faster than a pair of cement shoes.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

WHY THE FUCK I SHOULD CARE ABOUT THE SHIELD VS THE BULLET CLUB IN THE FUTURE?THEY ARE ALREADY FUCKED, JESUS CHRIST THIS FUCKING OLD BASTARD


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MM10 said:


> That is a heel tactic AJ just pulled. Its coming.


If "IT" DOES come... will Balor still join BC?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> This kinda booking aint doing Reigns any favors. If they want him to get over.


He got dueling chants with AJ Styles so it looks like it's working. :draper2


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

I bet there will be a Shield vs. Club feud when Rollins returns, which will be awesome.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Wouldnt want AJ to stand strong over Roman, would we?


Of course not,Roman has to look strong dammit !!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles is going to be injured if Roman keeps tossing him over the table.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll wait for the story to play out, but I am not optimistic because this company is dumb


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Casual crowd was giving both guys mixed reactions at the beginning of the match. Then AJ starts heeling it up and they start siding with Roman. Then by the end of it, both guys get the biggest chants of the night so far.

I think I'm mind-fucked right now.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Edge and Christian show ending already?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck was their dueling chants for AJ AND Reigns? GUy was being booed out of the building the second his face was shown backstage, yet half the building is suddenly chanting his name? I swear what a dumb fucking crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> "The Club" is done. They fucked it all up.


Maybe they are the JOB Club. They sure aren't presented as legit threats.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince paid all that money for Gallows and Anderson and torched their credibility in one month :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Club was done as soon as they debuted. Fucking Uso beat down? No thanks.

Shits weak.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ looked like a fucking geek.

He's never going over any week on Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens better make quick work of Ryder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

"OMG this booking is so stupid!!!!"

Meanwhile the crowd is totally into the segment and are cheering for both guys. I guess I don't know what good booking is anymore.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Geezes does Reigns ever not stand tall. No wonder he always gets booed. Your not indestructible Roman.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What a shit segment that was.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They ruin the coolest motherfuckers with their cowardly heel booking shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Spidey said:


> He got dueling chants with AJ Styles so it looks like it's working. :draper2


If Reigns is gonna stay a face, which I think we can say is a yes now, he should be getting 100% of the cheer in Nebraska, especially after being booed for 4 months straight..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

New era = bad writing....they managed to ruin the credibility of a dominant stable from NJPW....thanks a lot Vince with your love for Reigns


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

If AJ is going to stand strong over Roman, it's going to be the RAW before the PPV.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Casual crowd was giving both guys mixed reactions at the beginning of the match. Then AJ starts heeling it up and they start siding with Roman. Then by the end of it, both guys get the biggest chants of the night so far.
> 
> I think I'm mind-fucked right now.


That is another great quality of Styles. He is a face that people love and he is a heel that knows how to get them to hate him. He is a better promo and worker when heel. I think we are going to see The Club vs The Shield at War Games.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

We could of had the best thing ever........the hottest faction in wrestling today BULLET CLUB....AJ FINN KARL and LUKE but wwe fucked it up, its done now BULLET CLUB is ruined


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like this Raptors-Heat game could go down to the wire.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where did Finn go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE gets worse every year since 1997.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

We are really at fault here. after they fucked up WWF vs WCW we should have known they would fucked this up


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cole said Finn Balor knows all about "The Club"... thank you WWE!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

You people don't even know what you're complaining about now. 

That AJ/Roman standoff was perfect.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


> We could of had the best thing ever........the hottest faction in wrestling today BULLET CLUB....AJ FINN KARL and LUKE but wwe fucked it up, its done now BULLET CLUB is ruined


They can still save it if Finn joins and they turn on AJ sayign AJ make the bullet club weak. Then let the BC be strong and kick everyones ass


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If Reigns is gonna stay a face, which I think we can say is a yes now, he should be getting 100% of the cheer in Nebraska, especially after being booed for 4 months straight..


Agreed but it's better than anything he's gotten in a while so hey, maybe they found something that works for him.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like Crowd chants can count again Maggle! :jbl


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roach13 said:


> We are really at fault here. after they fucked up WWF vs WCW we should have known they would fucked this up


Some of us did know. When their signing was announced on here, 1st page on that thread, I said this shit. Same ol' shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The chair will be legal in an extreme rules match.... YOU DON'T SAY.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a really odd choice for funeral music.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am convinced that JBL has been drinking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

This fucking club is dead tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

You know Ryder ain't winning


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> New era = bad writing....they managed to ruin the credibility of a dominant stable from NJPW....thanks a lot Vince with your love for Reigns


I didn't think it was possible, but their writing took a nosedive after TLC, from being shit to still being shit, and downright trolling on top of it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natecore said:


> You people don't even know what you're complaining about now.
> 
> That AJ/Roman standoff was perfect.


Well the the definition of perfect has sure changed :draper2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Balor is awesome, but we all know who the GOAT Demon King is:










And fuck this disgusting crowd for being so dead for Ryder. :rivers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kyle Lowry fouls out with under 2 minutes left.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope Owens loses here just to complete this garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Natecore said:


> You people don't even know what you're complaining about now.
> 
> That AJ/Roman standoff was perfect.


 AJ was going to be put through the table yet again before Anderson and Gallows stopped it.

AJ couldn't even get his offense in.

Don't forget Gallows jobbed to a fucking superman punch.

Terriblly booked, I'm livid.

I was going to buy the network for the event, fuck that.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

What the fuck was all that about?
Anderson & Gallows are fucked :lol :lol :lol
And what they did tonight with AJ & Reigns was so awkard. Styles couldn't even get revenge on Roman after last week powerbomb on the table. 

Please, don't turn AJ Styles heel. And don't make him a pussy either. This feud has been awesome (with the exception being tonight). Don't fuck it up.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KO better not lose this shit!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO ignoring that kid..... BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. GOAT heel!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is going to be on ESPN tomorrow night. :mark:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

This match is going too long


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

If Zack Ryder rolls up a distracted Kevin Owens for the win I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking hilarious.. the champ has to job so a jobber gets in the 4 way match, but a random participant is going to go over to block a third jobber from getting his place..

Miz could just as easily have beat Ryder and Cesaro could have ate a pin for Zayn.

#WWEFuckery


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who wants to bet Zayn comes out distracting Owens and Ryder rolls Owens up for the win? Making it like 6 roll up finishes tonight.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Spidey said:


> He got dueling chants with AJ Styles so it looks like it's working. :draper2


Not really the chants were from Women. Hes not over with the subset of the audience who count. The Smarks . Guess Cena never got them too. And also fir someone to be truly over. They get overwhelming pro reactions everywhere. Not 50/50 reactions. Like Austin, Bryan, Rock. Reigns ain't their yet. Maybe he never well be. Austin was stick it to your boss. ROck charisma won everyone. Bryan wss the underdog. With Reigns theyrs just no psychology their. Maybe if he jobbed a few times. But thats clearly not happening.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

That's gotta be the first "Roman" chant I've heard in literally months


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope that Cole is paying attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Phenomenal One said:


> Don't forget Gallows jobbed to a fucking superman punch.


Yeah the man is like 6ft 9 and they job him to a move Roman never wins with like ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

owens should be squashing Ryder


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well the the definition of perfect has sure changed :draper2


No it hasn't. Entire arena on its feet, both wrestlers bathed in dueling chants and compelling subtle storytelling with simply a chair. 

Perfect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well the the definition of perfect has sure changed :draper2


1984 came 32 years late.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

After seeing Ryback actually try over the years to do some different stuff, even with middling success, it makes someone like Ryder look really lame for doing the exact same shit for the last 5 years with zero success.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

This was supposed to be a squash, who gives a shit about Zack Ryder?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you people really think that Festus will ever be taken seriously in WWE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

50/50 baby!

Cole reminded us Owens took out Cena before while getting beat down by Ryder. :heston


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hope Owens loses here just to complete this garbage.


How dare you.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Do you people really think that Festus will ever be taken seriously in WWE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrestling fans dont call him Festus. Wrestling fans know him as a badass in a dominant faction. You might know him as Festus, but that is because you arent a wrestling fan.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Ryder. Just throw the man a bone why don't you?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate how Eden says "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOwens"


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I said weeks ago about Dana not returning to NXT and debuting on the main roster


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Zack Ryder is really in the final hour of Raw. They are pushing hard for that 1.X


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Rollins, NeVille and Cena.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else hate how Eden say's Owen's name? Kevin OOOOOOWWWIIIINNS!.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So awful. Whys Rusev losing to Sin Cara. 1 week into his push and hes losing to jobbers again.

And whys Charlotte losing to an irrelevant and sloppy Gypsy?

And im sure aliens must have contacted WWE and told them they will blow up earth if Miz ever wins another match or looks good ever again. Only explanation for his ridiculously bad booking. Maryse isnt worth torturing myself by watching this garbage. Keeping Up With The Kardashians is better booked. And on that note wrestling fans should really stop looking down on Total Divas when WWE is this bad. TD has to be the best booked/written thing WWE does.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ryder would be a great TV champion.

So make a TV title. Fuckers.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Preach Owens preach


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Cass is so over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm tired of Owens in the IC scene.

Miz should retain the title


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daddy, who's Big Cass?

Vince's new wank bank son.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why the fuck do they always show that Enzo injury it's nasty.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

markoutsmarkout said:


> The Usos should be banned for life. ANY WWE fan that gives them ANY reaction should never watch wrestling again. They might be the worst act I have EVER SEEN.


New casual fans are cancer to the product.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The Bullet Club has always sucked and brought the quality of New Japan down, so I really don't care how much they lose.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Another failed iso by the Raptors, then Wade ties the game.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Heat and Raptors game is awesome, Wade is doing work


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cass getting that Young pussy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Renee blush over every male she talks to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah I STOPPED watching after the #REIGNS-A-MANIA repeat between he & Styles, Sasha Banks featured in a PIZZA HUT ad & such 1 positive was Y2J/Big Cass but then to see Ziggler/Corbin AGAIN add with RRu losing to botch-cara then add in the fact Sandow is GONE but Darren Young, Primo & Epico are ALL still hired & featured well I broke my ONE rule........

I was watching RAW SOBER #NEVERAGAIN


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natecore said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Well the the definition of perfect has sure changed
> ...


Yep subtle storytelling that AJ can't ever get over on Reigns even with 2 other guys helping him so why bother caring going forward....

You have AJ get revenge for the beat down this Raw (with the most a crowd has been pro Reigns in a LONG time, would maybe get some sympathy for him) and do the stalemate stand-off on the go home show....

That would be "perfect" or as perfect you are ever going to get with the WWE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck it Big Cass has potential to be on the same level as Rock/Cena


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm tired of Owens in the IC scene.
> 
> Miz should retain the title


I'am too, after he beat Zayn i thought for sure he'd be going after the WWE title, but then he got on commentary saying he's setting his sights back on the IC title. And i just thought why? Why not go after Reigns?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

If they handle him correctly, Cass will be one of the better and successful talents they've had in a while.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I see you smiling there Renee. Dean better be watching out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Cass was all like....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Renee always looking like she wants the D.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> This Heat and Raptors game is awesome, Wade is doing work


I played basketball with Wade once. That's my story.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cass is fucking dreadful on the mic. What the fuck is his geek doing in the main event. More proof not like it was needed that Vince has well and truly lost the plot


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Not really the chants were from Women. Hes not over with the subset of the audience who count. The Smarks . Guess Cena never got them too. And also fir someone to be truly over. They get overwhelming pro reactions everywhere. Not 50/50 reactions. Like Austin, Bryan, Rock. Reigns ain't their yet. Maybe he never well be. Austin was stick it to your boss. ROck charisma won everyone. Bryan wss the underdog. With Reigns theyrs just no psychology their. Maybe if he jobbed a few times. But thats clearly not happening.


Why does it matter that his chants are from women? The same argument can be made that everyone in NXT isn't over because the fans there are smarks? As much as I don't like Roman being treated as the top star, the argument can't be made that he's not over. He's getting a huge reaction wherever he goes, something that is needed for them to continue pushing him.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> So in 30 mintues we got Paige, Maryse, Emma, Becky, and Dana the hotness continued


yas


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose aka Matt Hardy 2.0


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Renee likes the Big Cass!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Top Shelf said:


> Cass is fucking dreadful on the mic. What the fuck is his geek doing in the main event. More proof not like it was needed that Vince has well and truly lost the plot


Your clearly fucking retarded


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This company is truly directionless.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe there is time for Cesaro to have a match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Dean Ambrose aka Matt Hardy 2.0


Actually Matt Hardy could throw a believable punch.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raptors-Heat game going to overtime again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Your clearly fucking retarded


Yeah I have to concur. Cass has great mic skills. And has true potential. One of the choices I agree with Vince on. It seems hate to use the term. Iwc. Dont like any One.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a New Day, Yes It Is :gameon


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Geeks, vanilla midgets and terrible booking everywhere what's happened to this once great company I'm out fuck this shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IT'S A NEW DAY YES IT IS, SO GET YOUR ASSES UP, BOOTY-O-MAHA!

BASED Vaudevillains though. :tucky


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

New Day has gone the way of everything that's actually cool in WWE. So disappointing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least Vince can't ruin The New Day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

MM10 said:


> Actually Matt Hardy could throw a believable punch.


And he has been successful there where Dean has failed, he fucked Reby Sky. :brock4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How far back do The Vaudevillains want to turn back the clock?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Ryder would be a great TV champion.
> 
> So make a TV title. Fuckers.


"TV title I didn't come up with it " 








" I know WWE Network title"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ALL HAIL NIKKI BELLA'S BOOTY!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do those fans realize they're talking about male booty?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

All Hail The Booty O, y'all.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The New Day are freakin' horrible. Talk about a channel changer.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

New Day are fucking embarrassing


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

manchesterdud said:


> Geeks, vanilla midgets and terrible booking everywhere what's happened to this once great company I'm out fuck this shit


See you next week dud!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Am i just tired or ...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HAIL! THE BOOTY! OOO!!!

BASED Xavier rocking dem Lion King lyrics. :bow


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...5-04-16-05-25-16-spoilers-2.html#post59372985 look here


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kemba said:


> At least Vince can't ruin The New Day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Challenge Accepted :vince5


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you think Vince gave the New Day a visual description when telling them to gyrate their hips while Xavier says ''WWE world heavyweight chamions tag team champions''?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Xavier is annoying
He believes that is the leader of the ND
When actually he is the most irrelevant


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> New Day are fucking embarrassing


No, this company is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like New Day but that promo was garbage and it better never be recycled.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Do you think Vince gave the New Day a visual description when telling them to gyrate their hips while Xavier says ''WWE world heavyweight chamions tag team champions''?


Yes, but they stopped him and requested Stephanie show them the proper way


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> No, this company is.


Truth.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL Demar DeRozen sucks. ROFL @ anyone that gives this guy a max contract.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kemba said:


> At least Vince can't ruin The New Day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Great Khali return and joint the New Day?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *1885!*


:lol 1865 would have been an answer that would get RAW taken off the air.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> How far back do The Vaudevillains want to turn back the clock?


*1885!*










(Fuck my browser for screwing up just now. GOTTA RESTART!)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Your clearly fucking retarded


:Hall

He is tall. That alone is enough for Vince to get excited and he has done. The guy is wooden as fuck. That promo was dreadful and awkward.He is average at best in the ring.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I legit lol'd at the crowds reactions to Big E's line when it said that The Vaudevillans's time wasn't too kind of people like them. I love them so much more for that.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

That giant piece of Booty-O cereal has gotta be stale as fuck by now lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legion Of Hart said:


> That giant piece of Booty-O cereal has gotta be stale as fuck by now lmao


Just like RAW.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"That's why you farted on 'em"*

That's what he said, right? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did New Day peak at the post-Mania RAW and now they're in decline? Or is it just me?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Top Shelf said:


> :Hall
> 
> He is tall. That alone is enough for Vince to get excited and he has done. The guy is wooden as fuck. That promo was dreadful and awkward.He is average at best in the ring.


Fine but thats just your opinion. I happen to disagree with everything you said. Cass has great expressions and is solid on the mic. Crowd love him. So.don't see your gripes.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Can WWE please fucking make Raw 2 hours again...please...fucking...do it


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Did New Day peak at the post-Mania RAW and now they're in decline? Or is it just me?


Isn't this their first TV match since Mania? No wonder they're a little rusty.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

New Day has become nearly unwatchable, what the hell is this?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol new day are gold.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

THE VAUDEGEEKS


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Real men don't play vidja games!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Vaudevillians have the worst tag team finisher I've ever seen.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> Isn't this their first TV match since Mania? No wonder they're a little rusty.


They tag teamed with Big Cass just last week.


I'm still not a New Day fan, but I think they've been getting less annoying lately, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The black and white TV guys are pretty cool.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That Camp Wwe. Rock ftw :lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

THIS IS A MAN


AND THEN HE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING STUNTED


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Can WWE please fucking make Raw 2 hours again...please...fucking...do it


I absolutely agree but even that wouldn't have helped save tonight. It's been piss poor.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So 'crazy' Dean to come out in a plant-mobile?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They tag teamed with Big Cass just last week.
> 
> 
> I'm still not a New Day fan, but I think they've been getting less annoying lately, lol.


Oops, you're correct! 

Sorry, Raws tend to blend together for me after a while, considering they're all virtually the same show anymore.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pretty bad when the Divas match was the highlight of Raw. I think Cass and Jericho could be ight. No Roman tho. Not buying it. Ambrose wwll prob come out. Setting up a Cass Ambrose alliance. Jericho and? Who knows


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All I want is Dean to come out all serious and beat the crap out of Jericho. That's it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dragic with possible dagger.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i just can't get behind New Day, 3 guys out there acting like bitches, shaking their ass and talking about booty. Dumbest fucking group ever assembled. Its a shame they couldn't become what they was originally supposed to be, 3 disgruntled employees who was tired of being held back, it had potential. But nope, now we got them shaking their ass and dancing like fruit cakes talking about guys asses.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raps choked.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So 'crazy' Dean to come out in a plant-mobile?


He'll come out with Audrey JR from Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Just like RAW.


Shots fired.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Fandango is too hot to be used as jobber


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Actually thought Raw was at a all time low heading into heading into wrestlemania. The last few weeks have proved me wrong.Shitty finishes.Shitty booking and a load of geeks who i dont even recognise have took over the show. I never thought the day would come when i missed guys like Cena and Orton .That day is here


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Big Cass in the main event? you know he's going to be something bigger depending on the performance he gives Jericho


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking pop when the crowd knows it's not Enzo. :heston :heston


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Cass is in the main event. HOW YOU DOIN'?!?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Raw is going to be in my hometown and I don't even care :lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Since the third hour is usually the lowest rated anyway, I think it's pretty cool they're taking a chance on a match like this with a brand new guy main eventing.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Gallows to job to Reigns :lol. Clearly hes not just going to eat Styles.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i just can't get behind New Day, 3 guys out there acting like bitches, *shaking their ass and talking about booty*. Dumbest fucking group ever assembled. Its a shame they couldn't become what they was originally supposed to be, 3 disgruntled employees who was tired of being held back, it had potential. But nope, now we got them shaking their ass and dancing like fruit cakes talking about guys asses.


When actually the only big booty in WWE is Cesaro, Ziggler, Balor and Fandango.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*And he still walks to the ring.* :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What a dick Ambrose is ruining Big Cass's big moment.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the hell?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Warriors getting smacked lmbo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cass just has such a funny face, he's tall and imposing but then you get a close up of his bug eyed face and he's trying to look bad ass but his face wont let him.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

hahaha oh shit, Dean Ambrose looks better in the jacket than Jericho


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for that match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Screw you Ambrose. You flop lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CRAZY ASS DEAN AMBROSE!* :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowd not even popping much for that. Weird


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This is the worst part about Ambrose's character. His "lunatic" is just a douchebag wanting to make cool visual statements all the time and never actually do anything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Told ya'll Cass wasn't getting some huge main event push. :lmao

HUGE pop for Dean, though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So...no Big Cass in the main event to get his feet a little wet as a singles guy against a pro like Jericho?

Whelp, fuck this shit.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

That crazy Dean rolleyes


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> All I want is Dean to come out all serious and beat the crap out of Jericho. That's it.


Looks like you will have to keep wanting


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> Raw is going to be in my hometown and I don't even care


It's in my hometown on Memorial Day and I don't care either :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So we are not even going to get a match for the main event?

Did Cass already leave


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> This is the worst part about Ambrose's character. His "lunatic" is just a douchebag wanting to make cool visual statements all the time and never actually do anything.


So hes Brian Griffin


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this in the main event? Why? This is a mid card feud that no one even cares about.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mitch vs Light Bright Jacket...book it!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Cass just has such a funny face, he's tall and imposing but then you get a close up of his bug eyed face and he's trying to look bad ass but his face wont let him.


What I said earlier.

Ryback, Cass, Corbin, these guys just have funny faces and can't be the 'bad ass' big guys because of it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Told ya'll Cass wasn't getting some huge main event push. :lmao
> 
> HUGE pop for Dean, though.


Spoke too soon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ARE YOU OUTTA YOUR MIND!?!?*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

A potted plant over the head and a ripped jacket.

Such an exciting feud.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha that slap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

In the day he would have set that bitch on fire..


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

They promote Ambrose like he's Charles Manson but he's pretty much Johnny Depp.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Big pop for Ambrose reveal, but this segment has worn out it's welcome.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So he's gonna cut a jacket ? Very lame I hate this PG crap


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#Areyououttaofyourmind 

:lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Gallows to job to Reigns :lol. Clearly hes not just going to eat Styles.


Well we all know Reigns' slogan.

Feed me more! Feed me more!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They end RAW ripping up a jacket with the crowd fading. :kobefacepalm

We miss you Punk.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This feud just got personal.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

For those that call the Bullet Club geeks....look at what Ambrose has been doing for the last 6 months. Jesus Christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.......That was the main event


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Soooo let me get this straight... 1 face attacks a heel in the dark, steals his jacket, destroys it, and then the heel gets attacked by another face and humiliated . Such stupid booking.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So much for that Big Cass main event push huh?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Aaaaand somehow the ending still falls flat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> In the day he would have set that bitch on fire..


I was REALLY expecting that to happen a minute ago.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

"We know what Mitch, the plant, meant to Ambrose." lol fuck me


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> So he's gonna cut a jacket ? Very lame I hate this PG crap


Well, the jacket apparently cost $15,000 so he's ruining a very expensive jacket :lmao

It's not the serious Dean I wanted, but I'll take it cos he's actually on, and it's in the main event segment slot (Y)

I like that something else got the main event slot, yet people are bitching that it did. Cos how dare WWE try to boost up another storyline by letting it main event?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> Jericho's entrance with the jacket is something that can be perfectly done with an opponent pretending to be him.
> 
> Would love to see Ambrose come out in the light jacket at some point.


Well what do you know?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Shane and Steph are going to have a segment right before the end of every Raw now?

:lmao

Good grief. Some 'New Era.'


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They end RAW ripping up a jacket with the crowd fading. :kobefacepalm
> 
> We miss you Punk.


That a joke? We had shit like this with Punk there, honestly i would rather Rollins come back sooner.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

McMahons to close the show like we give a shit. :vince3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So exactly what the hell was that?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

In hindsight, 6-man should've been the main event. Crowd was much more into that


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

BY GOD WHAT A LUNATIC THAT DEAN AMBROSE IS.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What is this All in the Family?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THIS IS FIFTEEN THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!!*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

These Steph/Shane segments are coming off like sexual tension.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose should have burned the coat. Way better than that LSD driven shit he was doing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

They're really replaying him ripping a jacket. :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose, Shane, Steph and Jojo are all useless.

AJ and Jericho are your MVPs.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, the jacket apparently cost $15,000 so he's ruining a very expensive jacket :lmao
> 
> It's not the serious Dean I wanted, but I'll take it cos he's actually on, and it's in the main event segment slot (Y)
> 
> I like that something else got the main event slot, yet people are bitching that it did. Cos how dare WWE try to boost up another storyline by letting it main event?


None of that matters, because the segment was fucking terrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Did I do that?"


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

That's how you end raw guys !!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This is an all time horrible show.
Without the name recognition, this is literally TNA.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

THIS RAW SUCKED!


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

The Chris Farley comment was the first time commentary has made me laugh in years.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Shame the way that one ended, was looking forward to that match, definitely a piss poor RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw over, and another thread that didn't even get to 1500 posts within the confines of the 3 hour + overrun of the show, nevermind the 2500-3500 that they used to get to, as recent as 2015. Yikes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

$15,000? Jericho got robbed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bah Gawd that jacket is broken in half! :bahgawd


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking tired of The McMahons being the focal point of the show. Can they just fuck off and quit being in storylines please?

And Shane is looking like a complete dumb ass, when everyone and their mother can see Steph is just playing him. Hell just last week she turned into bitch mode and cancelled Dean's show, yet he still buys her act?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

It was too edgy burn the jacket?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

We get it Vince she's going to double cross him


----------



## Ste Lo Mack (Aug 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What I said earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback, Cass, Corbin, these guys just have funny faces and can't be the 'bad ass' big guys because of it.



I thought that about Lesner but he turned out fine. If Enzo can be Cass's Heyman it would be miles better.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Never has there been a Raw where I sat and so many times thought to myself.. 
"I can't believe these words are leaving the mouths of grown men."


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That jacket probably did cost $15k. Tons of details and wiring up each individual light takes time. Also no other superstar has had a jacket like that that I can remember. Either way was a really stupid segment and they should have kept it simple and had the match with cass and dean can interfere . Waste of time, $15k, the jacket, and hyping up the crowd for a cass match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> It was too edgy burn the jacket?


Burning it would be lame, why have him burn it when he can cut it with plastic kindergarten scissisors?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I am a bit surprised. It's usually rick flair fighting a jacket.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Terrible Raw tonight. At least Owens won, Paige and Charlotte was decent, Jericho put a shift in as usual but everything else was flat at best.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Swerve.

HHH comes back and says him and Shane are lovers. Steph gets a divorce. HHH has a sex change, new name Huntress.

Vince comes to Steph's aid. They marry.

WM 33: Vince and Steph vs Shane and Huntress. :vince$


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Crappy crowd didn't even chant for Sandow. Whoever said this was a one of the worst cities was right. 

So stupid how they waste talent. Sandow could have easily been on TV. Instead we're witnessing the 4th repackaging of Los Matadores, shitty Darren Young segment, Goldust trying to twerk with Fandango and 2 divas segments.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I love steph and shane.. everyone else sucks and feels like tna level star quality.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

dsnotgood said:


> That jacket probably did cost $15k. Tons of details and wiring up each individual light takes time. Also no other superstar has had a jacket like that that I can remember. Either way was a really stupid segment and they should have kept it simple and had the match with cass and dean can interfere . Waste of time, $15k, the jacket, and hyping up the crowd for a cass match.


$1k at most, i believe thats how much Balor said his light up Rock N' Rolla jacket cost over in NJPW. 

Also i highly doubt that was Jericho's usual jacket, i could tell it was slightly different this week, the collar was a bit bigger and the lights looked a little different. It was most likely a throwaway jacket they made to be destroyed.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> $1k at most, i believe thats how much Balor said his light up Rock N' Rolla jacket cost over in NJPW.
> 
> Also i highly doubt that was Jericho's usual jacket, i could tell it was slightly different this week, the collar was a bit bigger and the lights looked a little different. It was most likely a throwaway jacket they made to be destroyed.


It sells for 25k here http://www.jonathanalogan.com/men-3/chris-jacket.html


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Phenomenal One said:


> I wonder how they're going to make the Big Dog look strong this week.
> 
> Do you think they'll finally get him over? @SnapOrTap


Bro, AJ is goona be a jobber for the next 3 months. Legit it hurts to watch this booking.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So lets see

Highlights:

Big Cass
Paiges Pop. And great match with Charlotte
Shane o mac per usual
Zayn Miz was actually a good match

Lowlights:

Most of the show. Reigns still cant get a crowd on his side. Nor does it look like with this kinda booking. Hell ever have any humility about his character. Wheres the struggle? Most of the big stars Rock, Austin, Bryan, Punk, Cena etc. We're in mid Card. You saw their struggles. Reigns was elevated immediately. And never loses. Why should I care anyway

Jericho Ambrose. Pretty bad. Way to squash Casses me push lol. Although Are you outta your mind was good. So is it the pot vs Jerichos jacket? Because I hv no idea what they are feuding about anymore.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

see all you haters next week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It sells for 25k here http://www.jonathanalogan.com/men-3/chris-jacket.html


Lol thats not really a legit site to go by when they're selling it for even twice as much as the delusional Jericho says its worth.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It sells for 25k here http://www.jonathanalogan.com/men-3/chris-jacket.html


How the heck you find that! Repped. Guessing the only person to buy these is CJ himself.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I was actually looking forward to Big Cass vs. Jericho. I don't give a flip about this Ambrose vs. Jericho feud. Heck, Ambrose isn't interesting anymore because he loses all the time.

Natalya entertained me on commentary against JBL. lol Its a shame that shes obviously just filler for Charlottes title reign.

"The Club" is such a lazy name. So we have the Bullet Club, The Balor Club and now The Club. How many clubs is enough and how un-creative can WWE be?

How sad is it that Primo is being repackaged for the hundredth time? This is the same guy that was the NXT "pro" for AJ Lee... and shes already long gone after having success while hes still finding something that works for him.

Dana Brooke is hot. Easily one of my favorites in NXT. So its great that shes able to be on the main shows with Emma now.

It sucks that Rusev is losing so easily. This is the same guy that went toe to toe with Cena and they still have a chance after the LoN to save whatever he has left but they are hurting him.

RAW overall was okay I guess. Not horrible but not great either.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I now have RAW at the bottom of the heap of wrestling shows. NXT is way better. Lucha Underground is way way better.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I now have RAW at the bottom of the heap of wrestling shows. NXT is way better. Lucha Underground is way way better.


I would still watch Raw over those shows. Raw attracts my mainstream sensibilities. Lucha is to Alt for my tastes. Nxt thought is the best promotion going around right now.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Swerve.
> 
> HHH comes back and says him and Shane are lovers. Steph gets a divorce. HHH has a sex change, new name Huntress.
> 
> ...


Ahahahaha. That's fucking gold!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Decided to watch Raw tonight. I'm in the minority tonight, but it seemed like a pretty good episode! Thoroughly enjoyed it.
Not a 'new era' really, but there were some subtle changes that made the overall show better. Was also really glad to see Emma and Dana back together. Would have liked to see Cass vs Jericho, but I like the creative direction they took with Jericho's entrance.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad i work 80 hours a week now and dont subject myself to this shit show


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The part where the crowd was chanting "Let's go AJ/Let's go Roman" was awesome. I think that moment showed that WWE doesn't really need to involve Gallows/Anderson and The Usos. Many may not feel this way but I think Gallows and Anderson bring AJ down. He doesn't need them.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The part where the crowd was chanting "Let's go AJ/Let's go Roman" was awesome. I think that moment showed that WWE doesn't really need to involve Gallows/Anderson and The Usos. *Many may not feel this way but I think Gallows and Anderson bring AJ down. He doesn't need them.*


I don't think that the plan is to keep them as allies, seems to me like they'll betray AJ and this is the setup to all that. Then the WWE will have an excuse for AJ and Reigns to team up once their individual feud gets resolved

Could be effective, or it could be a giant waste of time. Remains to be seen


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

WHY? Why are they booking things like this?? Are we supposed to hate the heels or feel sorry for them by this booking?? 

First, Cass just comes out of nowhere, pokes his nose in Jericho's business and bullies him and gets a main event match. Add to that, he even big booted Jericho without much of a provocation.

Then, Miz once again beaten cleanly by Sami, who was cleanly beaten by Owen, at Payback. And Cesaro have made Miz tap out, previously as well. So much for the credibility of the IC champion!

Again, Charlotte, the Women's Champion, beaten by Paige.

Sin Cara, beating Rusev in a match where Kalisto interferes!

And I don't even want to talk about that 6-man elimination match. Gallows needed help from Anderson and a school boy with pulling tights, to pin a stupid Uso! And Anderson got disposed off just like that, with a small package by a Uso! And what's with Reigns going on God mode and destroying everything? He's tossing Styles around, spearing BOTH Gallows and Anderson, who were even wielding a chair! And the commentary while Styles and Reigns were only ones left in the ring - "This is the moment of truth for Styles!" - Seriously?? Reigns kicked his butt last Raw, powerbombed him through a table! And even landed a superman punch during the match on Styles, when he was not the legal man. WHy should Styles even hesitate to hit Reigns at this point?? Moment of truth, my foot! 

And the main event. WOW. Last week, Ambrose got the back of his head rearranged with a hit from a pot and this week, he's trying to be funny with those stupid expressions! And Cass again humiliating Jericho! What's happening here?

I was so turned off after the 6 man match that I had to skip the rest of the segments, excluding the main event. I wish I should have skipped that too.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> So glad i work 80 hours a week now and dont subject myself to this shit show


lol it's so bad...I just skip through 3/4 of this shit now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era


 New Era, same crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era New Era


You forgot one.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

BC is the only reason I even have any interest in Raw these days. WWE has the talent, so frustrating watching a guy like Karl anderson eating pins left and right. Should of kept these guys looking strong like their debut ransacking of the Usos.

This is the real Bullet Club here.

https://youtu.be/SZIcn0mOzCE


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

I always watch Jdfromny206 after every Raw to calm me down.

Guy's awesome.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not going to write a lengthy RAW review this week. I'm distracted by other things in life. But it was nice to see Paige on TV again and getting a win over Charlotte. I am baffled with this Reigns and Usos vs Bullet Club feud because I don't know who to root for. The fans hate Roman and a lot of fans are tired of the Usos. Logic says for them to turn heel but the WWE hates logic. And AJ Styles was acting very heelish in tonight's show. All this is causing confused non-reactions. Looks like the IC Title is going to be a Four-Way. That's cool. And the ending with Ambrose destroying Jericho's jacket was nice revenge. About time that jacket got sacrificed.

Only 139 pages for this RAW thread. Yikes.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Hey oos, whatchu sayin' oos, ya know wut i sayin' oos? You trippin' oos.


It's like they have some form of joint Tourette's syndrome and they both don't even know they are saying oos.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> lol AJ attacks Roman they boo, Roman attacks AJ they boo what does this crowd want?


I made this point the other week. There are so many mixed messages coming out of WWE towards RR that the fans don't know whether they are coming or going with him.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

So they broke up the Shield only for Reigns to become a part of the Boo'sos?

:maisielol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I just finished watching the show and sadly this time I watched the whole thing in 45 minutes. Where were Bob Backlund & Darren Young? So that means they are SD exclusive, aren't they? If you did not watch RAW this week, be glad because you haven't missed anything.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A few thoughts in no particular order of where the segment was placed:

- Kevin Owens is gold. Putting him against Ryder just shows how cheesy Ryder's character is in comparison. You've got one guy who comes out to dreadful music, puts his hands up to some shitty pose and has a crappy catchphrase. The other comes out like a fucking badass to cool music and just naturally has IT. Hopefully Kev wins the title back at ER.

- Managed to listen to Nattie on commentary for a matter of around 60 seconds before skipping. Zero charisma, man. I genuinely get angry at how boring she is and how hard she tries to act like one of the younger women on the roster. Probably worse than Kalisto was last week. 

- New Day's promo was great, but skipped the match. Don't care for Vaudevillians really.

- Dana Brooke is here :cenaooh Hopefully this means it's Bex and Sasha vs Emma and Dana at ER. I don't think a loss would hurt Emma and Dana too much but FFS just get Sasha back on TV man. 

- Styles, Gallows and Anderson are light years ahead of The Usos and Reigns in terms of coolness. I'm actually finding this feud to be very interesting despite the fact that we know who's going over in the end. The Usos seriously get on my nerves more and more each week, and when they're in the ring with three absolute studs they just look like absolute dross. Reigns makes them look like a couple of clowns by how serious he is and how bouncy and cringy them two are in comparison. Sooooo yeah, Usos, this one's for you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> I'm not going to write a lengthy RAW review this week. I'm distracted by other things in life. But it was nice to see Paige on TV again and getting a win over Charlotte. I am baffled with this Reigns and Usos vs Bullet Club feud because I don't know who to root for. The fans hate Roman and a lot of fans are tired of the Usos. Logic says for them to turn heel but the WWE hates logic. And AJ Styles was acting very heelish in tonight's show. All this is causing confused non-reactions. Looks like the IC Title is going to be a Four-Way. That's cool. And the ending with Ambrose destroying Jericho's jacket was nice revenge. About time that jacket got sacrificed.
> 
> Only 139 pages for this RAW thread. Yikes.


Didn't even notice the page count. The product is cold even here because that is not a lot of posts for a RAW episode.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

In terms of storyline continuity; Raw has been solid ever since the Raw after Mania'.

Last night however nothing of any real importance happened and the booking was lazy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ibkyjo said:


> see all you haters next week


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Spoiler for the Roman Reigns vs AJ Styles match at Extreme Rules:

Match starts.

56 consecutive Phenomenal Forearm.

Styles Clash on a steel chair that breaks Roman's neck.

Styles Clash on the Spanish Announce Table. Roman gets 12 concussions.

Gallows and Anderson take down the Usos and give 13 Magic Killers to Roman.

AJ takes Roman to the roof of the building (where Sting used to be) and Styles Clashes Roman through a pile of 22 tables in the ring.

Gallows and Anderson then reveal that they hired New Jack as a One Night Only Member of The Club. New Jack comes out and stabs Roman 78 times with a 20 inch knife.

As we approach the end of the match, AJ reveals he bought 12 Inland Taipan snakes, the most venomous snakes in the world. The snakes violently bite Roman, with a total number of 159 bites.

When Styles covers Roman, the Samoan kicks out at two, Super Man punches Gallows and Anderson and spears AJ for the win.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mmm, Dana Brooke... :bow


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't think that the plan is to keep them as allies, seems to me like they'll betray AJ and this is the setup to all that. Then the WWE will have an excuse for AJ and Reigns to team up once their individual feud gets resolved
> 
> Could be effective, or it could be a giant waste of time. Remains to be seen


Hopefully that's the case. A guy like Balor could benefit from aligning with Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I really wanted to see Cass but Ambrose had to ruin that segment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is really the first time since pre-Mania that I have been a part of the Raw Discussion thread for the entire show, and MAN are these threads SLOW now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WTF was the "main event"? I was looking forward to having Big Cass/Jericho but Ambrose's antics ruined it for me. I didn't like the segment as well. 

As for Cass, I have no issue with him getting a push. He should be more than just Enzo's sidepiece. I don't think he's ready for the main event but he's been doing good for himself in the spotlight. I wish the best for him.

Reigns/Styles and the six man elimination was incredible. The crowd was into it and seemed to be the only time the dry crowd came alive. I never expected to hear dueling chants. The show should've ended there.

I'm fpalm that Rusev lost to the dreaded roll up. He shouldn't have lost at all. I know he's going to beat Kalisto but creative threw water on his momentum already.

I feel for Miz. Has he won a match yet while IC Champ? 

Still no Sasha.  Maybe she'll be back next week to help Becky out. 

Stephanie and Shane have some sexually charged chemistry for siblings. The McMahon's are a weird bunch.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

In Vino Veritas said:


> I just finished watching the show and sadly this time I watched the whole thing in 45 minutes. Where were Bob Backlund & Darren Young? So that means they are SD exclusive, aren't they? If you did not watch RAW this week, be glad because you haven't missed anything.


They aired a vignette for Darren Young and Backlund about halfway through the show.


I thought Raw was okay this week. I like how they're actually developing an actual second feud for the divas, and the storyline between The Club and Reigns is intriguing imo. Not sure why they decided to push Cass/Y2J as the main event instead of Reigns' match because that's a sure way to lose viewers because a casual fan probably doesn't care enough about Cass (yet) to keep watching until 11pm. Anyway, some pros and cons from Raw;

AJ Styles (Y)
The club/AJ vs. Roman/Usos was pretty fun (Y)
Emma/Dana Brooke paired up on the main roster (Y)
Becky (Y)
Kevin Owens was awesome throughout the show (Y)
New Day/Dudleys, wasn't a great match but I always enjoy seeing those teams in a match (Y)

Ambrose (N)
Ambrose ruining the main event which I actually wanted to see (N)
Rusev losing by a roll up which seemed to go 6-8 seconds (N)
Vaudevillains, and them getting a push (N)
My boy Enzo still injured (N)


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Certified G said:


> They aired a vignette for Darren Young and Backlund about halfway through the show.


That was just the exact same one they aired on the last SD episode so it was nothing new.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

After reading the results on rajah I'm happy I missed another Raw. Pot plants broken and jackets destroyed, riveting storylines


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is up to something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

So Raw ended with Ambrose kicking sh*t out of a jacket?

I suppose that's still more entertaining that watching Reigns wrestle but come on, we deserve better than this.

Any time I think the company is progressing I realise it was just a lucky week or 2's booking. 

The inconsistencies in booking is tragic.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Kemba said:


> Stephanie is up to something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its obvious she is.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Ambrose had a cool segment, but I was bummed because I wanted to see Big Cass 1v1


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't be the only one who thought that was a decent RAW. 

Excited to see Dana on Raw now too.

Liked the Zayn match. 

I don't like Reigns but I'm interested in this AJ feud.. Aj's really good.. 

Shame the USo's exist though :verlander


----------

